# Ist das Spiel jetzt spielenswert?



## Spelzdinkel (18. Dezember 2008)

Schönen Abend wünsche ich!

Im Moment bin ich zwar noch im WOTLK Fieber, aber merke wie das langsam nachlässt. Zunächst will ich nochmal betonen, dass ich das neueste WoW-Addon absolut genial finde und ich glaub man kann sagen , dass Blizz sich dabei echt übertroffen hat. 
Das ganze hat nur einen Haken, undzwar hat man mittlerweile als alter Hase den neuen Content ziemlich schnell durch.
Berufe auf 450, Questgebiete alle durch etc. Das einzige was ich im Moment (leider) schon wieder mache ist Mats oder Ruf farmen. Das ist ja auch ganz ok, weil ich ja SPaß daran habe meinen Char zu verbessern. Zu BC Zeiten konnte man auch dem Max. Lvl noch relativ ausgeglichen BGs machen und wenn man nen Dudu im Team hatte, dann sogar Arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber leider sehen die BGs im Moment so aus, dass 40% DKs rumrennen und einen an sich ranziehen, dann folgen 3 sek lang irgendwelche Skills die ich noch nichtmal kenne und bin leider auch schon tot. Ausserdem habe ich als Hordler sowieso oft mit Unterzahl in den BGs zu kämpfen (vor allem im Auge). 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Als AoC rauskam hat sich ein Kollege das Spiel direkt geholt und mir hat es echt gut gefallen, die erwachsene Atmosphäre, das Blut und Nacktheit als auch dieses Barbarische Ambiente und Sprachausgabe haben in mir etwas geweckt wonach ich schon länger gesucht habe.
Damals habe ich mich allerdings gegen AoC entschieden, weil ich unbedingt WoW zocken wollte und mit meinen Kollegen endlich die 1850er Wertung für die Arena Waffen knacken.
Kurz darauf hat sich das als richtig herausgestellt, denn mein Kollege der AoC gespielt hat, hat sich dermaßen geärgert, dass ich mir selbst gratuliert habe es mir nicht gekauft zu haben.
Er sprach davon, dass das Spiel beim ihm ruckelt, was unmöglich sei, da sein Rechner sehr stark ist. Ausserdem gabs ab lvl20 kaum noch Quests und toll fand er auch, dass irgendwelche Mobs aus 2 Km Entfernung angerannt kamen weil er angeblich in Aggro Range war. Naja die Ganzen Fehler von AoC sind ja mittlerweile bekannt und will auch nicht weiter drauf rumreiten.

Was mich jetzt interessiert ist, ob es sich lohnt sich AoC jetzt zu holen. Ich bin eigentlich ein eingefleischter PvP Spieler aber bei WoW werde ich da auf Dauer wohl nicht glücklich. Aber wenn ich schon höre, dass man bei AoC wenn man irgendwo langreitet abgeschlachtet wird, weil man nicht abmounten kann, schreckt mich das ein wenig ab.

Es soll ja irgendwelche Belagerungsschlachten geben, wo man seine selbst aufgebauten Schlösser verteidigen muss oder Kneipenschlägereien (was die genau bringen weiss ich nicht) und mittlerweile ein funktionierendes (?) PvP system bei dem man nicht andauern geganked wird. 

Soll ich lieber noch warten oder kann man langsam zuschlagen? 
Mir ist wichtig, dass man sich von Anfang an bis Ende mit Quests die Zeit gut vertreiben kann, dass das Spiel stabil läuft und dass man ordentlich PvP machen kann.

Wenn ihr mir ein wenig eure Erfahrungen schildern könntet, wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## Coup de grâce (18. Dezember 2008)

Spelzdinkel schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt interessiert ist, ob es sich lohnt sich AoC jetzt zu holen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (18. Dezember 2008)

DAs PvP -System ähnelt dem des alten WoE nämlich sich an bestimmten Punkten (Crossroads Tarens Mill wenn dir das noch wa sagt?) zu treffen und ordentlich den Gegner zu farmen, wobei der gegner alle außer du und /oder deine Grupe ist.

Kneipenschlägerei hahaha der war gut gibt es nicht.

Ohne nen wirklich anständigen Rechner geht bei einer Keepschlacht ne schöne Diashow los. Teilweise buggy (Mauern zum durchlaufen). 

Momentan arbeitet FC an nem Fix für das Wachen system welches das PvP und Mördersystem bis jetzt ziemlich sinnlos macht. Ergebnisse sind nicht vor dem Servermerge zu erwarten also ende januar 2009


----------



## Spelzdinkel (18. Dezember 2008)

Mein Rechner müsste es eigentlich packen, der ist ganz ordentlich. 
Vielleicht leihe ich mir das Spiel einfach mal vom Kollegen und reaktiviere den Account für nen Monat.

Das mit dem WoE sagt mir grad nichts, bin zwar ein alter WoW Hase aber kein Spieler erster Stunde.

Und an den Poster nach mir: Wenn du nichts zu sagen hast, lass es doch einfach. Habe meinen Post bewusst neutral geschrieben und weder WoW Spieler noch AoC Spieler beleidigt oder geflamed.


----------



## Coup de grâce (18. Dezember 2008)

Spelzdinkel schrieb:


> Und an den Poster nach mir: Wenn du nichts zu sagen hast, lass es doch einfach. Habe meinen Post bewusst neutral geschrieben und weder WoW Spieler noch AoC Spieler beleidigt oder geflamed.



Ich hatte durchaus etwas zu sagen. Das Bild bezog sich nicht auf deine Anfrage direkt, sondern darauf, dass auch dieser Thread höchstwahrscheinlich wieder zu einer dieser lähmend langweiligen Fanboyz/Haters-Diskussion ausarten wird. Im übrigen dürfte ein Blick in die anderen Threads dir zeigen, dass du nicht der erste bist, der sich hoffnungsvoll nach dem "Stand der Dinge" erkundigt hat.

Also, nichts für ungut, bin schon weg ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xilent (18. Dezember 2008)

Das Spiel gibt es bereits für 30&#8364; (wenn du dich im Internet umschaust, sogar noch billiger). Solange du einen leistungsfähigen PC besitzt wird sich also ein Blick in die Welt Hyboriens lohnen. Falls du jedoch exzellentes PvP suchst, bist du bei AoC noch in einer Baustelle (PvP betreiben kannst du trotzdem). Wird aber alles nach und nach eingeführt. Am Besten du machst dir selbst ein Bild vom Spiel. Hier kriegst du größtenteils gegen-AoC-gerichtete Antworten (siehe Imseos).


----------



## Imseos (18. Dezember 2008)

dann beschreibe du das PvP in aoc besser anstatt es als beustelle zu beschönigen ach und an den TE lies am besten hier nach wenn du fragen über das PvP In aoc hast
http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/forumdisplay.php?f=95


----------



## Spelzdinkel (18. Dezember 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Ich hatte durchaus etwas zu sagen. Das Bild bezog sich nicht auf deine Anfrage direkt, sondern darauf, dass auch dieser Thread höchstwahrscheinlich wieder zu einer dieser lähmend langweiligen Fanboyz/Haters-Diskussion ausarten wird. Im übrigen dürfte ein Blick in die anderen Threads dir zeigen, dass du nicht der erste bist, der sich hoffnungsvoll nach dem "Stand der Dinge" erkundigt hat.
> 
> Also, nichts für ungut, bin schon weg ...
> 
> ...


Ja und was soll ich jetzt machen? Mir denken, dass das sowieso nichts wird und lieber gar nicht posten? Tut mir leid, ist nicht meine Art. Aber dass du dich nochmal sinnvoll geäussert hast, ehrt dich.

Und du sagst es selbst, die anderen Threads sind lähmend langweilige Fanboys Diskussionen, wie soll ich da relevante Informationen zwischen dem Geflame ausmachen? Ich will es einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen.

@Xilent

Schade, PvP macht mir im Grunde am meissten Spaß aber ich glaub wenn ich mir die Welt mal angucken will, dann leihe ich mir doch eher das Spiel vom Kollegen und reaktiviere seinen Account. (ich weiss ich wiederhole mich)


----------



## trippleass gnom (18. Dezember 2008)

Da dir WOW auch mit Addon nicht gefällt würde ich sagen, dass AOC nichts für dich ist. Du hast kein richtiges PVP und nur wenige Instanzen. Du wirst dich beim Endcontent nur langweilen. Warte lieber noch einige Monate bis wieder ernsthafte MMOs in den Verkauf kommen. Bis dahin würde ich mir mal bei freien MMOs die Zeit vertreiben.
Wenn du immer noch mit dem Gedanken spielst Age of Conan von Funcom zu kaufen, dann musst du halt auch die Gesamtsituation von AOC und Funcom betrachten. Die Zukunft sieht eher nicht so gut aus. Viele Mitarbeiter wurden bereits entlassen und wie es genau weitergeht weiss wohl keiner. Ich würde mir mal das offizielle AOC-Forum dazu anschauen.

Letztendlich kannst du AOC im Moment sehr günstig kriegen und du hast keinen großen Verlust, dass ist der einzige positive Faktor den ich dabei sehe. Du musst halt wissen, dass die meisten Spieler AOC am Anfang sehr gut finden und später (1-3 Monate nach Kauf) das Spiel einfach in den Müll werfen, da es am Ende doch nur ein schrottiges, sinnloses Spiel für diese Spieler war. Das sind keine Einzelfälle und das spricht dann am Ende doch sehr gegen AOC. Ich kenne aus meinen Freundeskreis keinen mehr, der AOC spielt. Die letzten haben im September AOC deinstalliert und die Boxen weggeworfen. Am besten hat AOC funktioniert als es noch nicht im Verkauf war, da kannte man die schlechte Qualität noch nicht und hat sich auf die tolle Grafik gefreut und eine Welt die schöner und lebendiger ist als bei Wow. Alles fake leider. Nur die Grafik ist teilweise besser, aber noch nichtmal die ist überall stimmig gelungen.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Dezember 2008)

@TE: Wer es mag wird dir erzählen, wie gut es ist. Wer es nicht mag, wird dir erzählen, wie schlecht es ist.

Lass dir nix einreden und lass dir nix ausreden. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass mich AoC sehr positiv überrascht hat, als ich es vor über einem Monat wieder reaktiviert hab. Und für mich gibts derzeit auch keine Alternative mehr, die mir mehr Spaß machen würde. Und egal was kommt, die Erfahrungen war es allemal wert.

Spiels, es wird dir spass machen. Das hat es noch jedem von den Neuanfängern, die ich bisher ingame getroffen hab.


----------



## Spelzdinkel (18. Dezember 2008)

Dass WoW mir nicht gefällt habe ich nicht gesagt, ich meinte nur, dass ich langsam Lust auf was neues Habe. Wotlk ist noch neu und es gibt Dinge die mich auch jetzt noch Fesseln.

Und der Grund warum ich so auf AoC rumreite ist weil das Ambiente mir so gut gefällt, ich habe nur keine Lust dass das Spiel ab Lvl 20 keinen Spaß mehr machen könnte.

Naja vielleicht besteht ja die Chace, dass Funcom in einem halben Jahr ein ordentliches Spiel daraus gemacht hat und nicht Pleite geht. Wie viele Abos das Spiel hat und wie es finanziell um Funcom steht, ist ja nicht so leicht rauszufinden.


----------



## lomanoza (18. Dezember 2008)

ich habe meinen Account seit einem Monat wieder reaktiviert und bin bis jetzt mit dem Spiel sehr sehr zufrieden, besonders PvE (sprich Quests, Grafik, Atmo usw.) gefällt mir am besten. 
Was aber PvP angeht ist Warhammer Online um Welten besser. Deswegen wenn ich vom PvP (WAR) satt habe, logge ich mich in AOC ein und umgekehrt in WAR, wenn ich ein bissel Adrenalin brauche.
Also wenn du es dir leisten kannst, wäre meine Empfehlung unbedingt beide Spiele anzutesten, weil AOC + WAR  auf jeden Fall viel mehr Spass bei viel wenigem Zeitaufwand als WOW machen.


----------



## trippleass gnom (18. Dezember 2008)

Spelzdinkel schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht besteht ja die Chace, dass Funcom in einem halben Jahr ein ordentliches Spiel daraus gemacht hat und nicht Pleite geht. Wie viele Abos das Spiel hat und wie es finanziell um Funcom steht, ist ja nicht so leicht rauszufinden.




Die Chance besteht auf jeden Fall. Das große Problem bei AOC ist der Endcontent und da Funcom nicht viel Eingebaut hat, gehen die Leute dann nach einiger Zeit weg. Bis Level 80 könntest du durchaus Spass haben, aber es ist halt anders als Wow und die ganze Welt sind nur Instanzen. Das finde ich einfach schwach für das Jahr 2008.


----------



## xdave78 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi TE,

wenn Du 15€ übrig hast kannst Du wirklich nicht viel falsch machen. Online kann man Keys für ca 13€ kaufen und anschliessend den Client für nochma 2€ rubterladen. Wenn dein Kumpel Dir die DvD borgt sparste  Dir das auch noch. Da Du AOC ja schon ein bissel kennst weisst Du ja in etwa was Dich erwartet. Für 13€ bekommst Du bei nem Einstieg JETZT ne ganze Menge Gegenwert. Die Unterschiede zu WOW sollten Dir schon bewusst sein. Keine persistente Welt und 4 Jahre weniger aufm Buckel. PvE ist bis T2 als nahezu bugfrei zu beschreiben. PvP ist schon besser geworden aber noch viel zu tun. Und Crafting...naja...ich finds ganz OK. Auch die Performance ist jetzt - verglichen mit den meisten kürzlich erschienenen Games - als sehr gut einzustufen. Es ist einfach so dass man eben mit nem älteren/schwächeren Rechner Abstriche machen muss. Das Game sieht aber trotzdem bis zu einem ziemlich niedrigen Niveau noch besser aus als manch anderes in Max. wenn Du sagst Du hast nen guten PC (nach heutigen Massstäben) dann wirst Du deine Freude haben. Solltest Du Dich entschliessen durchzustarten, bist über 20 (Alter) und möchtest nicht nur allein umherziehen oder brauchst noch Hilfe kannst Du (für den Fall dass Du auf dem PvP Server Aries anfängst) gern Kontakt mit mir aufnehmen. Zu dem "Tortage Syndrom" (also dass es ab Lev20 keinen Spass mehr machen soll) kann ich eigentlich nur sagen dass es sich bei mir und vielen die ich kenne genau andersrum verhält. Ich pers. bin froh gewesen als ich mit meinen 2 Chars endlich raus war aus Tortage.

LG


----------



## Amorelian (19. Dezember 2008)

Spelzdinkel schrieb:


> ...
> Kurz darauf hat sich das als richtig herausgestellt, denn mein Kollege der AoC gespielt hat, hat sich dermaßen geärgert, dass ich mir selbst gratuliert habe es mir nicht gekauft zu haben.
> Er sprach davon, dass das Spiel beim ihm ruckelt, was unmöglich sei, da sein Rechner sehr stark ist. Ausserdem gabs ab lvl20 kaum noch Quests und toll fand er auch, dass irgendwelche Mobs aus 2 Km Entfernung angerannt kamen weil er angeblich in Aggro Range war. Naja die Ganzen Fehler von AoC sind ja mittlerweile bekannt und will auch nicht weiter drauf rumreiten.
> ...



Hm, wenn ich das lese, dann frage ich mich, ob Dein Kollege das Spiel jemals wirklich gespielt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ab 20 keine Quests mehr? Das war nie auch nur annähernd so der Fall, in den 50ern wurden Quests vielleicht mal knapp,wenn man keine Gruppenquests machte (soll ja seltsamerweise Leute geben, die in einem MMO lieber solo bis zum Maxlevel durchquesten *kopfschüttel*).
Dass Mobs aus zwei KM Entfernung angerannt kamen, weil sie Aggro haben, habe ich höchstens mal in Vanguard erlebt, als ich durch den Boden fiel und mich als Lowlevel plötzlich in einem Gebiet mitten unter Level 40 Mobs befand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber niemals in AoC, nichteinmal in der Beta.
Mit einem E8400, 4GB RAM, einer 8800GT mit 1GB VRAM war das Spiel auch damals schon absolut flüssig in höchsten Einstellungen, 4xAA, 16xAF, spielbar.
Mittlerweile hat sich die Performance noch deutlich verbessert, nach der Neuerstellung eines Charakters habe ich am Strand stellenweise bis zu 115 FPS in den höchsten Einstellungen, in Tarantia Stellenweise bis zu 70 FPS und in Dungeons war es schon immer so, dass die Framerates dort sehr hoch waren. Also mit einem halbwegs aktuellen System ist die Performance von AoC mittlerweile absolut erstklassig bei der gebotenen Grafik.

Leih Dir das Spiel von Deinem Kollegen aus, erstell auf Asgard, wenn Du Rollenspiel magst oder ansonsten auf Aries (reiner PvP Server)testweise einen neuen Charakter und entscheide dann selbst würde ich sagen, ist die beste Möglichkeit herauszufinden, ob AoC etwas für Dich sein könnte.


----------



## xdave78 (19. Dezember 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Hm, wenn ich das lese, dann frage ich mich, ob Dein Kollege das Spiel jemals wirklich gespielt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kann auch sein dass sein Kumpel die Destiny Quest nicht gemacht hat und somit gar nicht aus Tortage rausgekommen ist?! Also ich hatte Questlag erst ab Lev77.


----------



## Tiegars (19. Dezember 2008)

lomanoza schrieb:


> ich habe meinen Account seit einem Monat wieder reaktiviert und bin bis jetzt mit dem Spiel sehr sehr zufrieden, besonders PvE (sprich Quests, Grafik, Atmo usw.) gefällt mir am besten.
> Was aber PvP angeht ist Warhammer Online um Welten besser. Deswegen wenn ich vom PvP (WAR) satt habe, logge ich mich in AOC ein und umgekehrt in WAR, wenn ich ein bissel Adrenalin brauche.
> Also wenn du es dir leisten kannst, wäre meine Empfehlung unbedingt beide Spiele anzutesten, weil AOC + WAR  auf jeden Fall viel mehr Spass bei viel wenigem Zeitaufwand als WOW machen.


Da muss ich dir vollkommen zustimmen. WAR ist einfach nonplusultra im PVP. Obwohl es auch dort noch einige Probleme gibt aber das wird schon. AOC beruhigt die Nerven^^^Schöne Landschaft bissel Mops kloppen und farmen.

So sollte es man machen. 

Gruss


----------



## corpescrust (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab ein 

AMD 4200x2
GF 9600
2gB Ram 

Und kann das Spiel in mittleren Details absolut flüssig spielen.
Selbst in Inzen schalt ich die Zaubereffekte der Gruppenmitglieder nur ab, weil ich sonst eine Sonnenbrille aufsetzen müßte.
Soviel zur Performance.

Mit dem Endcontet da ist schon was  drann.
Aber das hat wohl auch FC erkannt.
Und wenn die neuen Inzen die Qualität des Amphitheaters halten.
Dann werden wir da noch eine Menge richtig guter Sachen zu sehen bekommen.

Ich  hab bis vor eine paar Wochen auch noch Wotlk gespielt.
Meiner Meinung nach wieder mal ein richtig gutes Addon.
Aber irgendwie war es so als ob man ein auslutschtes Brötchen mit einer frischen Salami belegt.
Die Salami schnellt abgeknabbert und was bleibt ist das alte Brötchen.


Also für 13&#8364; kann man da wirklich nicht viel falsch machen.
Selbst wenn man nur Tortage ein paar mal durch spielt , ein paar Köpfe abhaut,hatte man immer noch gute Unterhaltung für das Geld.

Letztendlich hat Spectrumizer recht, probieren geht über studieren.

Wir sehen uns in Hyboria


----------



## corpescrust (19. Dezember 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir vollkommen zustimmen. WAR ist einfach nonplusultra im PVP. Obwohl es auch dort noch einige Probleme gibt aber das wird schon. AOC beruhigt die Nerven^^^Schöne Landschaft bissel Mops kloppen und farmen.
> 
> So sollte es man machen.
> 
> Gruss



Auch wenn das überhaupt nicht zum Thema gehört.

So verschieden können Meinungen sein.

Für mich ist das WAR-PvP eine riesen verarsche.
Da hat man zwei Balken oben auf der Map platziert und das ganze RvR genannt.
Mehr ist das nicht.
Die Burgbelagerungen und die Szenarios sind jetzt auch nicht gerade die Bringer.


Ich bin nun wirklich kein WAR Gegner im Gegenteil. 
Aber im Moment  hat Mythik glaub ich mehr Probleme ihr Spiel dahin zu bringen wo es hin soll als Funcom.

Nochmal ich sag das ohne jegliche  Missgunst.


----------



## xCarlos (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

zusammenfassend würde ich jetzt mal folgendes sagen:

Auf jeden Fall lohnt sich ein Einstieg / Test von AOC. Außer der Topgrafik bietet das Programm schon noch einiges andere. So sind meiner Meinung nach die quests zum großen Teil recht gut gelungen - klar gibt es auch schon mal reine Lauf-/Sammelquests aber die sind dann wenigstens noch in eine stimmige Story eingebunden und dienen teilweise ja auch der besseren Orientierung in neuen Questgebieten. Also da mußte man sich auf jeden Fall wohlfühlen - auch im Vergleich zu WOW, welches ich selbst gut genug kenne.
Zum PvP - gibt da bestimmt noch was zu tun - aber OpenPVP gibt es ersatzweise reichlich. Was nicht da ist, organisiert man sich halt selbst, in dem man z.B. mal eine Brücke auf dem Feld der Toten besetzt und niemand ohne Zoll passieren läßt oder in Old Tarantia strategische Punkte besetzt und gegen andere Gruppen verteidigt. Außerdem ist der Adrenalinspiegel eigentlich ständig hoch, weil im Gegensatz zu klassischen MMO's hier jeder dein Gegner sein kann - wer dich eben noch anlächelt haut sich im nächsten Moment vielleicht schon um ... ich finde es so schon auch ok ... und auch dieses offene PVP gibt PVP-Punkte im Gegensatz zu WOW zum Beispiel, wo man dies nur in BG's / Arena bekommt. Die oft gerügte Instanzierung ... hmmm ... wenn zu viele Spieler da sind wird eine neue Instanz aufgemacht - das ist vielleicht nicht ideal aber immer noch besser, als wenn man in so einem Fall Standbilder bekommen würde. Also ich bin zufrieden und ich kenne sowohl persönlich als auch im Spiel eine Menge Leute die ebenso zufrieden sind.


----------



## Brummbör (19. Dezember 2008)

@ TE 

wenn du jetzt schon mit dem addon durch bist ist aoc nichts für dich. als vielspieler hast mit der richtigen gilde in max 10 wochen alles durch.


----------



## BornPsycho (19. Dezember 2008)

Dann hatte rer aber immerhin 2,5 Monate Spaß und hat das Spiel gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so lange hat kaum jemand für das WoW AddOn gebraucht und kostet ungefähr das gleiche.

Das soll jetzt nur sagen das es sich so oder so lohnt mal reinzusehen und die Spieler die ich bisher auf Asgard getroffen habe, sorgen ja für zusätzlichen Spielspaß und nette Gespräche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allem die von Spielern organisierten Rollenspiel Aktionen sind super. Z.B. wurde letztens von einer Gilde eine Sklavenversteigerung angeleiert oder man trifft sich in einer Kneipe un dmacht bissl RP. Bin eigentlich immer auf PVP Servern gewesen aber seit Asgard hat mich RP-PVP voll in seinen Bann gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 animiert einfach sehr stark sich mit seinem Char zu identifizieren.

Grüße und ich hoffe man sieht sich in Hyboria


----------



## Asenerbe (19. Dezember 2008)

Brummbör schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> wenn du jetzt schon mit dem addon durch bist ist aoc nichts für dich. als vielspieler hast mit der richtigen gilde in max 10 wochen alles durch.




Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt.

AOC ist wirklich nur für absolute Causals auf lange Zeit etwas.
(Wie man hier an den meisten AOC Verfechtern sieht, von denen die meisten noch auf lvl 50 -60 rumtümpeln, und immer vom tollen Questen erzählen....)

Wenn du jetzt schon den Content in Wotlk durch hast, ( so wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) dann wirst dich in AOC noch mehr langweilen! ( ebenfalls so wie ich es erlebt habe... )
Den was dort geboten wird im Endgame, ist absolut mager!


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Dezember 2008)

Wie schon gesagt: Wer es mag wird dem TE erzählen, wie gut es ist. Wer es nicht mag, wird dem TE erzählen, wie schlecht es ist. Duo quum faciunt idem, non est idem! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asenerbe (19. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: Wer es mag wird dem TE erzählen, wie gut es ist. Wer es nicht mag, wird dem TE erzählen, wie schlecht es ist. Duo quum faciunt idem, non est idem!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und jetzt erklär mal was die *Tatsache*, das der Endcontet in AOC mehr als *mager* ist, damit zu tun hat ob man AOC mag oder nicht?!

Eher das die Fanboys diese Tatsache runterspielen wollen!#
Aber das ist nunmal Fakt, das es mit 80 so gut wie keinen Reiz mehr gibt sich für viele Stunden in der Woche in das Spiel einzuloggen!
Aber du, mit deinem lvl 60, wirst mir jetzt sicher das Gegeneil erklären gell spect....




xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich denke die MEISTEN sind 80 aber denen ist es einfach zu blöd hier wertvolle virtuelle Tinte zu verschwenden.
> 
> Dass Du den Content von Wotlk durch hast  sagt ja genug über den Stellenwert den Spiele für *Dich* einnehmen - was ich mal nicht werten will
> 
> ...




Was du denkst, und was dann die Realität ist, sind zum Glück noch immer 2 Paar Schuhe! Wenn man die Beiträge hier genauer verfolgt, sieht man das die meisten AOC Fanboys hier durchaus *nicht* lvl 80 erreicht haben!
( Eher im Gegenteil. Der durchgehende Tenor hier ist: Habe das Spiel grad wieder aktiviert. Bin lvl 40 und die Quests hier sind einfach super.... bla,bla,blub... )

Mal abgesehen davon das es mir weisst eh wo vorbei geht, was du werten willst oder nicht, so bin *ich* doch nur auf den TE eingegangen. 
Was man von deinem Sinnlosbeitrag nicht behaupten kann!  (hm. wer spamt jetzt sinnlos, und ist ein Troll? )

Und da der TE anscheined an meine Spielzeiten rankommt, mein Beitrag....
Aber gut das die Fanboys hier *nie* grund und sinnlos spamen... und nur wertvolle Beiträge abliefern die mit dem Thema zu tun haben...


----------



## GameSzene (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich bin nach 5 Monaten Pause auch wieder in AoC unterwegs................Zumindest im unteren Level Bereich macht es mächtig fun ! Ich bin auch übelst auf der Suche nach ordentlichen PvP.......WoW, Warhammer usw. usw. ebenfalls gespielt..........AoC hat seine Stärken und seine Schwächen, wie alle anderen Spiele auch. Aber im Open PvP ist zumindest immer was los ! Mir macht es da richtig Spass im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (19. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du wirklich ein Vielspieler bist, dann kann ich dir AoC auch nur eingeschränkt empfehlen. Man ist schnell auf Maxlevel, dann bleibt einem aber immer noch PVP/MassPVP/Raiden/Equip sammeln. Das schnelle Leveln ist allerdings auch nett, zum Beispiel wenn du andere Klassen testen willst.

Zum PVP: Such mal auf youtube Videos von Level 80 PVP. Einerseits ist es noch eine Baustelle (imbalanced), aber du kannst aus jeder Klasse eine Menge rausholen, wenn du sie richtig beherrscht (z.B. Movement und Timing). Es gibt viel zu perfektionieren, und das gefällt mir als PVP-Spieler an AoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tortage (19. Dezember 2008)

@Asenerbe:
nun, was bedeutet mager für dich ?
hast du schon sämtliche T2 teile ?

in AoC verhält es sich ein wenig anders als in wow:
Der Loot in Raid instanzen ist Klassengebunden - jedoch nicht für 3 sondern nur für eine spezielle Klasse !
Ausserdem gibt es genau wie in wow 7 Tage reset für Raid-Instanzen.

also nix is mit 10 Wochen und alles haben !
Das ist definitv nicht möglich, lasst euch nix erzählen !

@TE
Quests nach LvL 20 ?
logisch gibts die ! lass dir nix erzählen !
mit ymirs pass ist sogar nix mehr beim atzel grind-spot los (lvl 63-69)
Lediglich auf LvL 75-80 müsstest du dich z.Z. mit Ini´s oder grinden in Khesh beschäftigen, 
jedoch soll demnächst das Armenviertel in Alt Tarantia kommen für den Levelbereich.

Mob´s die aus 2 Km angelaufen kommen ?
Ausgemachter quatsch, wo gibts denn sowas ????  
wie gesagt: lass dir nix erzählen !

Am besten du besorgst dir den Gästekey von deinem Freund und testest es selber mal an, die DVD´s von deinem Freund 
wirste dann bestimmt auch geliehen bekommen.
jedoch: beim Gästekey musst du (wegen Altersnachweis) ein Gültiges Bankkonto angeben.
keine Angst, kannst es nachher wieder löschen, oder einfach die Bankverbindung vom Finanzamt angeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Dezember 2008)

Der Thread bleibt offen, üblicher Spam und Offtopic wurden entfernt. Reißt euch bitte ein wenig zusammen.


----------



## xdave78 (19. Dezember 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Und jetzt erklär mal was die *Tatsache*, das der Endcontet in AOC mehr als *mager* ist, damit zu tun hat ob man AOC mag oder nicht?!
> 
> Eher das die Fanboys diese Tatsache runterspielen wollen!#
> Aber das ist nunmal Fakt, das es mit 80 so gut wie keinen Reiz mehr gibt sich für viele Stunden in der Woche in das Spiel einzuloggen!
> Aber du, mit deinem lvl 60, wirst mir jetzt sicher das Gegeneil erklären gell spect....


Hmm naja ich finde es schon reizvoll mir jetzt die T1 Bosse anzusehen. Ruffarmen um das Spiel zu strecken gibt es natürlich nicht und dass das PvP noch Baustelle ist hab ich auch schon gesagt. Das leveln geht entscheidend schnelelr als in anderen Games insofern ist es richtig dass man bei entsprechender Einstellung zum Spiel und auslassen der Farmerei schnell den Spass verlieren könnte wenn man was Anderes gewohnt ist. Nun muss ich dazusagen dass sich mir als Gildenleiter noch ein paar andere Prioritäten und Möglichkeiten auftun da ich nicht eifach in die erste Endcontent Gilde wechsle um da die T2 Bosse zu legen. Trotzdem ist nichts dagegen einzuwenden sich für 13€ nen Key zu holen und sich selber anzusehen wie man es selber empfindet, denn selbst wenn man nur einen Monat spielt hat man für 13€ rausgefunden ob AoC was ist ober ob man ihm den Rücken zu kehrt.



Asenerbe schrieb:


> Was du denkst, und was dann die Realität ist, sind zum Glück noch immer 2 Paar Schuhe! Wenn man die Beiträge hier genauer verfolgt, sieht man das die meisten AOC Fanboys hier durchaus *nicht* lvl 80 erreicht haben!
> ( Eher im Gegenteil. Der durchgehende Tenor hier ist: Habe das Spiel grad wieder aktiviert. Bin lvl 40 und die Quests hier sind einfach super.... bla,bla,blub... )


...dass jeder der seinen Account reaktiviert nun als Fanboy deklariert wird finde ich wiederum nicht sonderlich nett.


----------



## Asenerbe (19. Dezember 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> @Asenerbe:
> nun, was bedeutet mager für dich ?
> hast du schon sämtliche T2 teile ?
> 
> ...



Du schlägst wirklich alles hier um Längen!
Am besten aber dein super Spruch: Lass dir nix erzählen....!            *tränenausdenaugenwisch*

Lieber Herr Tortage. ( Ich glaub der Name kommt nicht von irgendwo. Hast schonmal was anderes außer Tortage gesehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  
Ein gut Tip.
*Bitte laß dir was erzählen!*
Du hast von AOC (vom Endgame) *offensichtlich* nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung! 



tortage schrieb:


> @Asenerbe:
> nun, was bedeutet mager für dich ?
> hast du schon sämtliche T2 teile ?



Allein die Frage zeigt schon das du 0 Ahnung vom Endgame hast!

*Bitte laß dir erzählen:*

Nein ich habe natürlich nicht alle T2 Teile. ( So wie keiner der Spieler! )
*Weil FC unfähig is,t 6-7 Monate nach Release T2 - Wing 3 auf den offiziellen Servern freizugeben!*
Von T3 sprechen wir erst garnicht. Die Raids sollten ursprünglich beim Release *alle* fertig sein!

*Einen 28 Seiten Beitrag* über diesen Umstand, inklusive der "Freude" der AOC Spieler über die Unfähigkeit FC´s, kann man gerne im offi Forum durchstöbern:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=100065



tortage schrieb:


> in AoC verhält es sich ein wenig anders als in wow:
> Der Loot in Raid instanzen ist Klassengebunden - jedoch nicht für 3 sondern nur für eine spezielle Klasse !
> Ausserdem gibt es genau wie in wow 7 Tage reset für Raid-Instanzen.
> 
> ...



*Bitte laß dir erzählen:*

Ich hab schon in AOC geraidet, da gab´s noch gar keine Id´s!
Man konnte also jeden Tag raiden.
Bis zu dem Punkt hin, ( ca. 2 Monate nach Release ) wo die ersten Berichte durch´s Netz gingen, das schon soviele Leute das "Endgame" erreicht hätten, und die ersten Raidgilden den kompletten Content clear hatten.
Darauf hin kam eine Stellungnahme von FC das sie selbst erstaunt waren wie schnell man das Spiel "durch" hätte, und sie damit absolut nicht gerechnet hätten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
( Woraufhin sich viele Leute an den Kopf griffen. Haben die ihr Spiel jemals selber getestet?!?! )

Schwubs. Als Reaktion darauf wurden Id´s in Instanzen eingeführt.

*Diese Id´s sind im Falle von FC reine "Contentbremsen"!*

Um den Umstand des fehlenden Endgamecontents etwas zu "vertuschen"!
Nun kann man 1 - 2 Tag in der Woche raiden ( kommt auf die Gruppe an. In meiner Gilde machten wir meistens an einem Tag am Wochenende den Raid... ), und sich den Rest der Woche langweilen.

Wie man diesen Timesink auch noch als positiv empfinden kann, ist eigentlich nur mehr lächerlich.
Wenn die Raids schon so kurz und simpel sind das man sie komplett in wenigen Stunden durch hat, dann will ich sie wenigstens öfters in der Woche betreten können!
Und nicht durch so ne lächerliche 7 Tages ID, an meinem, von* mir bezahlten *Spielspass gehindert werden!

Diese ID Einführung empfand ich als absolute Frechheit!

Und weil du hier in deinem Anflug sogar noch Parallelen zu WOW ziehst.....
Blizzard kann sich diese ID´s leisten!
Dort gibs genug Content, sprich Raid Inis!




xdave78 schrieb:


> Hmm naja ich finde es schon reizvoll mir jetzt die T1 Bosse anzusehen. Ruffarmen um das Spiel zu strecken gibt es natürlich nicht ......



.....ne aber ne lächerliche Timesink ID um den Content zu "strecken"!
Aber das hab ich schon oben erläutert.





xdave78 schrieb:


> ...dass jeder der seinen Account reaktiviert nun als Fanboy deklariert wird finde ich wiederum nicht sonderlich nett.



Da geb ich dir absolut recht!
Aber da hier auch pauschal sofort jeder AOC Kritiker als Flamer, Troll und teilweise als Vollidiot abgestempelt wird, bin ich da auch nicht mehr so wählerisch in der Wortwahl. ^^
In diesem Forum hat sich der gute Ton schon lange verabschiedet.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mantilla2101 (19. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du ein richtiger PvP-fan bist, dann hol dir warhammer online
das bietet in sachen pvp viel mehr als wow und bugs gibt es auch nur sehr wenige


----------



## ogum (19. Dezember 2008)

AOC lohnt sich sicher für jeden der einen guten PC hat. Es gibt sicher viele wie mich, die jahrelang WOW gezogt haben 40er ini-raid "endcontet" durchgemacht haben und irgendwann mal einfach was anderes sehen wollen. Irgendwann muß ja auch mal Schluß sein mit Sucht, und ich denke AOC ist wieder ein richtiges Spiel in dem man eintauchen kann ohne daran zu denken --die quest muß ich jetzt noch 273x machen dann hab ich endlich meinen pixeltiger, oder was auch immer.
Ich denke man kann bei AOC auch im Spiel mit einem 80er sein; ohne genaue Anleitung zu bekommen, was ich denn jetzt genau machen muß(is ja auch ab 18).
Es reicht ja eine schöne Zeit zu haben; denn Endcontent ist eh vor dem nächsten Endcontent.
 PVP finde ich in AOC gut.
(habe einen 80er und 32er)


----------



## Danj2008 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich Hab Aoc am anfang gezockt , es war aber nicht waass ich mir vorstellte .
Es macht spass jedoch gibt es viele sachen die stören , und es hätte genau sogut n einzelspieler Spiel werden können .
Dass ganze instanzierte dass chat system alles nur Crap sag ich dir .
Zu zocken machts spass  aber wenn man sieht die nachtteile hatte mehr erwartet  freute mich riesig auf dass Spiel .


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Dezember 2008)

Danj, der TE will wissen, ob das Spiel JETZT spielenswert ist und nicht, wie es zu Anfang war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith versteht auch nicht, warum immer die Instanzierung kritisiert wird. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man einfach in irgendeiner zufälligen Instanz eines Gebietes landet. Zur Zeit ists so, dass meistens nur eine Instanz für ein Gebiet existiert. Das höchste was ich letztens gesehen habe, waren 4 Instanzen vom Purple Lotus Swamp oder 3 von Old Tarantia. Und neue Instanzen werden erst erstellt, wenn ZUVIELE Spieler in einem Gebiet sind.


----------



## Maladin (20. Dezember 2008)

Mir gefällt dieser Thread ganz und garnicht. Es ist weniger der Inhalt des ersten Postings, als die Art, wie ihr miteinander umspringt. Zurück zum Thema und mit etwas mehr Beherrschung, wenn ich bitten darf.

/wink maladin


----------



## Lillyan (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe alles gelöscht was wieder in persönliche Beleidigung bzw. in Richtung Fanboi vs. Flamer ging. Reißt euch endlich zusammen.


----------



## hansi79 (20. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe alles gelöscht was wieder in persönliche Beleidigung bzw. in Richtung Fanboi vs. Flamer ging. Reißt euch endlich zusammen.




Die Mods sind ein wenig empfindlich? Wie soll man herausfinden, wie es jetzt ist wenn man nicht weis, wie es mal gewesen ist? Wenn man unbedingt darüber reden muss, wie es jetzt ist und das ist unzweifelhaft Geschmacksache sollte man auch darüber reden, was besser gemacht wurde und was noch nicht geändert ist? Es kann nicht sein das sämtliche Themen geschlossen werden nur, weil man über alle Seiten eines Spieles Dikotieren möchte? Dazu ist das Forum ja auch Eingerichtes worden?


----------



## Lillyan (20. Dezember 2008)

Man darf gerne sachlich über das Thema diskutieren, dagegen habe ich ja gar nichts. ich lasse hier Kritik und Lob stehen. Persönliche Angriffe jeder Art lasse ich hier aber nicht mehr stehen. Wenn man Probleme mit einer Person hat darf man gern mit ihr über PN sprechen oder sie melden, aber einen Kleinkrieg zwischen "Fanbois" und "Flamern" wollen wir hier nicht mehr. Leider stößt man hier mit Bitten auf taube Ohren, so dass wir hier ein wenig strenger durchgreifen müssen um nicht jeden Thread in der selben Diskussion enden zu lassen.

Damit möchte ich die Diskussion über den Moderationsstil auch an dieser Stelle beenden. Sollte man mit meiner Art Probleme haben dürft ihr mich gerne per PN anschreiben oder euch bei den CMs beschweren, aber dies ist nicht Thema des Thread.

BTT...


----------



## tortage (20. Dezember 2008)

ich sags ja: 
Lasst euch nix erzählen !

du widersprichst dir ja selbst ! das spiel hat also keinen content und wenn man versucht content zu "strecken", wie
es andere auch machen, dann "kann man es sich nicht leisten"

(so, etwas nennt man wohl klassische "WIN,WIN Situation")

NUR im Falle von FC sind es Contentbremsen ! in anderen Games ist das absolut legitim !
Schließlich muss FC ja alles vertuschen und bei anderen MMO´s sinds halt Features !

omg ich will gar nicht wissen, was passiert falls FC sachen wie Ruffarmen einbaut, das können die sich schon mal
gar nicht leisten !
oh nein, Sie haben es schon gemacht ! Zusatzrezepte sind World-drops, aber das weiß ja kaum einer, der es nicht 
mehr spielt....

also, lasst euch nix erzählen ! 
vor allem nicht von Spielfunktionen, die so schon lange nicht mehr im Spiel vorhanden sind !


Es gibt bei AoC einen einzigen wirklichen Kritikpunkt, meines erachtens:

Der Support ist einfach unterirdisch ! 
Mittlerweile schreibe ich keine Petition mehr, da die Dinger zu nix führen außer Frust !
Auch Petitions die Bugs Reporten bewirken anscheinend nix, wage ich jetzt mal zu behaupten.
Sorry, aber die GM´s gehören.......wo anders hin !


P.S.: leider, weiß ich nicht, wie ich aus Tortage rauskomme, warscheinlich hat man eine ID eingebaut !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (20. Dezember 2008)

:/ warum wurde mein post mit meiner spielzeit in wow und aoc gelöscht? hmm..

zumindest gibt es den bug das mobs aus 2km entfernung angerannt kommen immer noch! das ist fakt!
ich spiele gerne aoc --> 3 80iger aber der bug nervt. allerding beschränkt er sich aktuell zumindest in meinen beobachtungen auf die villen. gibt in bestimmten villen ca 3-4 punkte wo mob´s vom anderen ende der villa anlaufen kommen. gerade diese woche wieder an 3 stellen passiert. in tortage natürlich nicht ^^

sowas sehe ich mittlerweile aber eher als kleine schönheitsfehler.

der client ist stabil und sehr sehr viele bugs der ersten stunde sind nicht mehr vorhanden die am anfang einige nerven gekostet haben. ab level 20 gibt es in aoc mit abstand die meisten quest es sei denn man geht nur in ein startgebiet ^^

13 euro ist das spiel auf dem aktuellen stand alle mal wert.
sever würde ich aries wählen wenn du an pvp interessiert bist. hellsand ist nichts für schwache nerven wenn du da durch bist haste erstmal wieder mehr ruhe und in khes ab level 70 gehts dann wieder richtig los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Dezember 2008)

@tortage:
Stimmt, alles was FC macht ist skandalös. Und wenn's die anderen Betreiber genauso machen, ists erlaubt.

Blizzard hatte damals die Raid-IDs und X Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig grinden auch nur wegen Content-Streckung eingebaut, damit MC und Onyxia nicht in 1 Woche gecleart waren und dann alle nach neuem Content geheult hätten - obwohl sie's trotzdem getan haben, bis BWL kam. Das wurde dann genauso ratz-fatz, trotz teilweise heftig verbuggter Bosse, gecleart und die Leute haben wieder nach Raid-Endcontent gejammert. Doch es kam nix.
Dann irgendwann, nach ner ganzen ganzen Weile, kamen die ersten 20er Raids, AQ20, ZG ... AQ40 haben kaum welche gesehen, Naxx auch nicht ... 

Worüber reden wir hier nochmal? Achso ... Endcontent von AoC ... Skandalös!



hansi79 schrieb:


> ...


Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man über die unschönen Seiten des Spiels redet und sie erwähnt, weil man klären will, was sich alles verbesser hat. Oder ob man diese alten Kamellen heute immernoch als aktuelles Argument nimmt, um das Spiel für Neueinsteiger abzuwerten.

@Asenerbe:
Wie schon geschrieben, für die meisten Spieler beginnt "Spielspaß" bereits ab der Charaktererstellung. AoC geht von Level 1-80.
Wer da durchrusht, weil er so schnell wie möglich 80 werden will - quasi in klassischer WoW-Manier - und alle Quests mit 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, ... durchklickt und nur die Kreuze auf der Map abarbeitet, wird vom Low-Mid-Content nicht viel mitbekommen und sich dann wundern, was das für'n magerer Endcontent ist. Aber das wurde hier ebenfalls schon paar mal erwähnt, dass AoC für solcherlei Spieler wohl eher nicht das richtige ist.

Ich definiere Spielspaß aber anders. Ich lese Quests, ich lese die Conan-Bücher dazu, ich twinke hier und da um die verschiedene Klassen-Aspekte kennen zu lernen. Ich lass mir Zeit beim Spielen und habe ganz andere Endziele. Sicher ist das meine eigene Art zu spielen, "Casual Style" halt. Aber ich stehe damit 100% nicht alleine da.

Dennoch hab ich schon genug vom Spiel, von seinen höhen und tiefen mitbekommen, um eine objektive Meinung abzugeben, ob AoC jetzt spielenswert ist. Und ich würde mich freuen, wenn du das akzeptieren könntest, statt mir mit dieser niveaulosen "Ululuulu ... werd DU erstma 80 bevor du IRGENDWAS über das Spiel sagen willst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"-Einstellung zu kommen.
Tante Edith hat mitbekommen, dass du scheinbar WoW spielst - oder gespielt hast. Und ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass du nie jemandem gesagt hast, dass dir das Spiel Spaß macht und du es empfehlen würdest, bevor du 60/70 warst und den Raid-Content gecleart hattest. Da ging es doch genau darum, mit seinen Kumpels zu spielen, zu leveln, zu questen ... Also komm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn das was ich über AoC sage ist: Damals wars schrecklich, heute ists damit nicht mehr zu vergleichen. FunCom interessiert mich nicht wirklich. Casuals und RP'ler bekommen für das jetzige Geld ne ganze Menge geboten. Raider- und Fulltime-Gamer werden bei AoC wahrscheinlich nicht sehr glücklich werden, da es etwas mageren Endcontent hat.

Ich hoffe du kannst damit leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (20. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dann irgendwann, nach ner ganzen ganzen Weile, kamen die ersten 20er Raids, AQ20, ZG ... AQ40 haben kaum welche gesehen, Naxx auch nicht ...



ZG kam nur wenige wochen nach BWL. und richtig AQ 40 und Naxx haben die wenigsten gesehen. also nur die extrem gilden, der rest hatte immer genug zu tun. bei aoc sind die extremen aber schon lange wieder gegangen (wegen dem game over schriftzug wenn man alles durch hat) und normal spieler haben nichts mehr zu tun mit 80. wers nicht glaub soll mal ingame bei den raidgilden nachfragen wieviele von ihren raidern in den letzten 4 wochen nicht mehr on gekommen sind. 

nebenbei hat blizz aber noch aussenweltbosse geliefert und wenn man sich mit nem allizerg um einen gekloppt hat gabs nebenbei genausoviel pvp-content und "epische massenschlachten" (hust) wie in aoc. btw sollte man das ach so tolle pvp erst dann loben wenn mans mal in kesh mitgemacht hat. also immer schön abfarmen lassen vom grössten zerg der grad da ist. und da kommt man auch nicht dran vorbei da es das einzige gebiet für 80iger ist und man da nebenbei noch ab 70 lvlt.

@ tortage
da stand nirgends dass man alles hat sondern alles durch hat was auf den content bezogen war.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Dezember 2008)

WoW wurde am 23.11.2004 in USA released und hatte als Endcontent lediglich Molten Core und Onyxia. Das heisst T1-Raid. T2-Teile gabs nur jeweils eins von Rag und Ony.
BWL kam mit Patch 1.6.0 am 13.07.2005. Hier
ZG kam mit Patch 1.7.0 am 14.09.2005. Hier

Dazwischen liegen 2 Monate. Und zwischen dem Release, der quasi nur T1-Content hatte und dem ersten großen Content-Patch lagen 7 1/2 Monate. Ich weiß es nicht genau, ob ich damit richtig liege, da ich davon ausgehe, dass diese Patches zeitgleich in USA und EU released wurden.

Und ich kann mich auch an genug Themen erinnern, wo Gilden, die eben auch in kürzester Zeit BWL und ZG clear hatten, über Content-Leaks sprachen. AQ kam mit Patch 1.9 am 04.01.2006. Sind zwar "nur" 4 Monate, aber dazu kam noch die riesige Eröffnungsquest für den ganzen Server, wo auch nochmal 2-3 Monate oder noch länger ins Land strichen, bis die Tore offen und der Content zugänglich waren. Je nachdem, wie die Server bevölkert waren und die Leute sich beteiligt haben. Timesink?
Außerdem gab es zu der Zeit in WoW genug Spieler, die keinen Anschluss an Raid-Content gefunden haben, weil alle Gilden schon übersättigt waren, die Spieler nicht die Raid-Rythmen einhalten konnten oder die Gruppe schlichtweg einfach nicht gut genug war, um den Content zu schaffen.

Und genauso waren auch die Aussenweltbosse meist nur den "Top Gilden" vorbehalten, die dort ihre Twinks geparkt hatten und jedesmal nachschauten, ob er schonwieder respawned ist, damit die Leute gleich organisiert werden können.

Über PvP-Geschmäcker lässt sich streiten. Zu deinem Beispiel da würde ich mir 'ne Gruppe suchen oder versuchen, solchen Leuten aus dem Weg zu gehen. In AoC kann sich JEDE Klasse tarnen. Und selbst wenn du nur 1 Pkt in "Verstecken" investiert hast, wirst du nicht von anderen Mitspielern gesehen, solange sie nicht "Suchen" benutzen und unmittelbar in deiner Nähe stehen.
In WoW hat mich zB PvP ab dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr interessiert, als es instanziert wurde und Open PvP quasi tot war. Die neuen "Open PvP Gebiete" in ÖP oder Silithus wurden nicht angenommen. In ÖP höchstens nur, wenn irgend'ne Pro Gilde Naxx clearen wollte.
Die einen empfinden es als "abfarmen", die anderen mögen es als Herrausforderung empfinden, sich ne Gruppe suchen, usw.

So. AoC ist fast 7 Monate alt und bietet T1 und fast vollen T2 Content. Im Januar soll T3 folgen. Und ihr stellt an das Spiel Ansprüche, die es garnicht halten kann und  gebt die Schuld daran FC und AoC. Nichtmal der Primus, mit dem hier die ganze Zeit verglichen wurde, konnte diesen Ansprüchen gerecht werden. Bleibt doch bitte auf dem Teppich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tortage (20. Dezember 2008)

Nun ja, es ist ja auch irgendwie naheliegend, das ca. 100 Entwickler niemals den Contenthunger von 100tausenden stillen könnten.
Wie gesagt: kein Spiel ist in der Lage mehr Content als "2 Monate Hardcore-Gamer Spielspaß" zu bieten.
Da müssten sich die Spiele ja von alleine Weiterentwickeln, was bei AoC ja teils sogar der Fall ist in Form von Gilden-Allianzen,
Nicht Angriffs-Pakten, was zu einer gewissen Eigendynamik bei den Battlekeepfights führt.
Mit PvE Content ist das niemals zu bewerkstelligen, höchstens mit ID´s, Ruf, und sonstigen "Farmpunkten".


----------



## woldemor (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

habe gestern mein Account reaktiviert und ich muss sagen es lohnt sich. Es hat sich sehr vieles bessert. Probiert es aus und hört nicht auf die Negativen Meinungen. Die kennen das Game nur wie es vor Monaten war und nicht wie es jtzt ist.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2008)

Offtopic entfernt. (mal wieder)

P.S.: Aus aktuellem Anlass. Keine Diskussion über Funcoms Firmen-, Geld-, oder Spielpolitik. Nur Gespräche ob sich AoC zu diesem Zeitpunkt lohnt. Capisce?!

P.P.S.: Bei Beschwerden *NICHT*, ich wiederhole NICHT in den Thread postern sondern direkt mich oder ZAM per PN informieren. Am besten zuerst mich.


----------



## kensao (20. Dezember 2008)

@TE Am Ende ist es so: Schau' es Dir an und schau' ob es Dir gefällt, das gilt imo für alle MMORPGs die einen interessieren, denn es ist schlicht vieles Geschmacksache. Eine andere geschichte ist natürlich, wenn ein Game quasi unspielbar, verbugged ets ist: da kann man mal warnen und AOC war es zu Beginn ganz sicher. Aber das ist einigermasen aufgeräumt.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2008)

Siehe hier


----------



## Pacster (20. Dezember 2008)

Siehe hier.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Dezember 2008)

Weiterhin stellt sich die Frage nach dem Sinn dieser Abschweifung jetzt. Das Thema ist nicht Pro oder Contra vom Endcontent in AoC. Endcontent ist zweifellos vorhanden. Nur wird der von unterschiedlichen Spielern auch unterschiedlich wahrgenommen, bewertet und stellt die Leute unterschiedlich zufrieden. Aber nur anhand dieses einen Kriteriums ("zu wenig Raid Content") ein ganzes Spiel mies zu reden und alles andere, was es zu bieten hat, minderwertig zu behandeln oder gar zu ignorieren, ist einfach nicht OK.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Weiterhin stellt sich die Frage nach dem Sinn dieser Abschweifung jetzt.



...und warum du auch noch darauf eingehst. Das endet jetzt bitte.


----------



## Mofeist (21. Dezember 2008)

obs nun spielenswert ist oder nicht ich werd demnächst wohl nochmal reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinntao (21. Dezember 2008)

Zur Contentdiskussion würde ich gerne noch was sagen, nachdem so heftig dagegen gewettert wurde. Es gibt sicher ne ganze Reihe Spieler, die 5  und mehr Stunden täglich spielen. Da kann sich der Content - auch eines MMOs - natürlich rasch erschöpfen. WoW hat da den Vorteil, dass eine Fülle von Sammel- und Farmaufgaben angeboten wird, mit denen man 100te Stunden füllen kann (wenn es einem Spaß macht, ich persönlich find das grausam)..

Als normaler 'Casual' Gamer allerdings sieht das ganz anders aus. Ich komme in der Regel nur abends zum Spielen und verbringe dann 2-3 Stunden mit AoC, in manchen Wochen deutlich weniger. So dauert es allein für den ersten 80er mehrere Wochen. Ich spiele seit Release, habe einen T0-equippten 80er und einige Twinks zwischen 20-50. Der Punkt ist: Wenn man nicht zockt wie ein Irrer, gibt es mehr als genug zu tun und etliche (!) Stunden Spielspaß (und ich meine dann auch Spielspaß, also kein Ruf- oder Markengefarme, das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht dazu zählen). 

AoC ist daher klar empfehlenswert - in meinen Augen das beste MMO das der Markt zu bieten hat.


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (21. Dezember 2008)

Dürfte ich mal in den Raum werfen das er wenn er einfach nur gutes PvP machen will sich vielleicht mal Guildwars anguckt? 
Das ist meines Wissens nach im PvP bereich top... gut es gibt nicht so viel Open PvP aber dafür ist es balanced.

Und der Content selber ist meiner Meinung nach wunderschön. Gut designt und kostenlos.


----------



## corpescrust (21. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dazwischen liegen 2 Monate. Und zwischen dem Release, der quasi nur T1-Content hatte und dem ersten großen Content-Patch lagen 7 1/2 Monate. Ich weiß es nicht genau, ob ich damit richtig liege, da ich davon ausgehe, dass diese Patches zeitgleich in USA und EU released wurden.
> 
> Und ich kann mich auch an genug Themen erinnern, wo Gilden, die eben auch in kürzester Zeit BWL und ZG clear hatten, über Content-Leaks sprachen.



Nee eigentlich war es noch schlimmer !!

Blizzard hatte  die Bosse teilweise so designed das SIE quasi unschaffbar waren.
Manche Gilden griffen dann zu Exploits um weiter zu kommen.
Ich erinnere nur an For the Horde und ihre berühmte Chromagus Rampe.

Auch eine Möglichkeit den Content zu strecken.

Sowieso hatte jedes MMO das ich bisher gespielt habe eine Endgame Problem.
Ich denke das ist einfach eine Geld Sache.
Obwohl ich jetzt nicht der Fachmann bin, kann ich mir gut vorstellen wie das läuft.

Der Publisher streckt Geld vor und will das auch wieder zurück haben.
Das heißt die Kosten werden so gering wie möglich gehalten. 
Was wiederum heißt ,ist ein Spiel so weit das es auf den Markt kann wird es released.

Aus der Sicht des Publishers ist doch bei AOC alles optimal gelaufen.
Mind 800k Boxen verkauft ,Geld ist ist drinne und sogar noch Gewinn eingefahren.
Was interessiert Die der Endcontent ,schön wenn das Game läuft und genug Abbos da sind.

Wenn nicht, wen juckts ?

Funcom hat das Spiel ein halbes Jahr zu früh auf den Markt geworfen,so viel steht fest.
Aus welchen Gründen auch immer,ich denk nicht das sie eine grosse Wahl hatten.
Fest steht aber auch, es ist sonst nicht schlechter oder besser als andere MMO.

Köpfe sind gerollt (Gaute),jetzt muss man nch vorne kucken.
Das Spiel ist in einem guten Zustand. 
Content kommt nach und nach.
Der Preis ist erschwinglich, was bitte kann man für Argumente haben jemanden davon abzuraten das Spiel anzutesten.

Der Rest ist doch nun wirklich Geschmacksache


----------



## Tiegars (21. Dezember 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> AoC ist daher klar empfehlenswert - in meinen Augen das beste MMO das der Markt zu bieten hat.


Uff dann bist du aber mit wenig zufrieden zu stellen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es abolut nicht. Aber zum mal reinschauen lohnt es sich auf alle Fälle.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Donmo (21. Dezember 2008)

Mark schrieb:


> Dürfte ich mal in den Raum werfen das er wenn er einfach nur gutes PvP machen will sich vielleicht mal Guildwars anguckt?
> Das ist meines Wissens nach im PvP bereich top... gut es gibt nicht so viel Open PvP aber dafür ist es balanced.
> 
> Und der Content selber ist meiner Meinung nach wunderschön. Gut designt und kostenlos.


Stimmt, Guildwars ist so balanced wie es nur geht. Wird ja fast jede Woche irgendwas an den Skills geändert. Wenn man also auf Arena und BGs steht, ist Guildwars echt empfehlenswert. Mir persönlich ist es aber zu langweilig geworden, weil es nach kurzer Zeit nichts mehr zu erreichen gibt, außer unsinnigen Farmtiteln.
Mir macht aber sowohl WoW als auch AoC mehr Spaß als Guildwars, erstens weil ich bei GW seit Release dabei bin und zweitens, weil mir bei GW solche Elemente wie Berufe und OpenPVP zu sehr fehlen. Immer nur mit der maximal 8 Spieler großen Gruppe in instanzierten Bereichen rumlatschen fand ich auf die Dauer zu öde. 
Zudem muss man gerade im PVP alle Addons besitzen, da einem sonst wichtige Skills fehlen, ohne die viele Builds nicht möglich sind.
____

corpescrust hat mMn Recht. Du solltest dir am besten ein eigenes Bild von AoC machen, im Moment ist Funcom auf dem richtigen Weg, AoC zu dem zu machen, was es schon von Anfang hätte sein sollen. Content trudelt jetzt nach und nach ein, fehlt nur noch eine Überarbeitung der Berufe und der Gildenstädte.


----------



## Tikume (21. Dezember 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Funcom hat das Spiel ein halbes Jahr zu früh auf den Markt geworfen,so viel steht fest.



Bei welchem MMO traf das bisher das nicht zu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ärgern einen dann schon mehr Aussagen wie "Wir hätten es schon früher veröffentlichen können, aber wir wolllten dass es perfekt wird."

Abgesehn davon können auch verbuggte und unfertige Spiele Spaß machen wenn sie den Geschmack des einzelnen Spielers treffen. SWG war höllisch verbuggt und was "Content" anging - es gab nicht einen einzigen Dungeon oder Instanz. Trotzdem habe ich das Spiel bis zum NGE sehr gern gezockt.


----------



## Illwyn (21. Dezember 2008)

heute morgen wieder reaktiviert....

feels like home..

aoc war auch das einzige mmo das mir bei release soviel spaß gemacht hat wie wow damals bei release..
was ich bisher gesehen habe gefällt mir gut,finde schon, dass es immer noch eine gute alternative für diejenigen ist,
die der lichking enttäuscht hat und die nicht das selbe in grün haben wollen wie war oder hdro (gameplaybezogen)

mfg


----------



## Pacster (23. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Offtopic entfernt. (mal wieder)
> 
> P.S.: Aus aktuellem Anlass. Keine Diskussion über Funcoms Firmen-, Geld-, oder Spielpolitik. Nur Gespräche ob sich AoC zu diesem Zeitpunkt lohnt. Capisce?!





Wusste garnicht das ich mich zu einem der Themen geäußert habe. Was ist eigentlich dieser aktuelle Anlass? Das die Pro-AoC-Fanbois leider nach dem Release etwas untergingen(deren Hype und Hetze gegen Kritiker wurde ja lustigerweise damals nicht zensiert) und jetzt hier eine Plattform kriegen sollen weil der eine oder andere Moderator das Spiel noch liebt und verzweifelt versucht das es wegen schlechter "Presse" nicht untergeht?

Und nein, AoC lohnt sich nach wie vor nicht weil es nach wie vor keine versprochenen Massenschlachten gibt, das PvP-System nach wie vor ein reines Geganke ist und die Welt nach wie vor durch Instanzierung und Ladebildschirme übelst zerschnitten wird. Lustig als Benchmarktest und wenn man mal nen Monat was anderes spielen will als WoW, HdRO oder WAR...mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Thrainan (23. Dezember 2008)

Also nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe, werde ich vermutlich auch reaktivieren. Mag sein das es wenig end content hat. Allerdings ist das bei WoW zur Zeit genauso. In spätestens 2 Wochen habe ich alles gecleart.
Da ich mit AoC damals wegen rechnerproblemen nicht über level 30 hinausgekommen bin, könnte ich wenigstens ab und an etwas leveln um die zeit bis zum nächsten Raidpatch bei WoW zu überbrücken. 
Nicht jeder der raidet hasst leveln und Questtexte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich lese, das man maximal 10 Wochen was vom Spiel hat, dann muss ich sagen, das ist doch super. Bin jetzt schlieslich bei WoW nach etwa 8 Wochen fertig obwohl ich jeden Questtext gelesen habe und weitesgehend auf Datenbankhilfen verzichtet habe.
Wo wir beim thema und dem vergleich mit WoW sind: Gibt es inzwischen gute UI Mods zu AoC? Das war ja im Sommer noch etwas mau und das Interface war noch nicht so ganz das was ich mir gewünscht  habe.


----------



## Coup de grâce (23. Dezember 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> und jetzt hier eine Plattform kriegen sollen weil der eine oder andere Moderator das Spiel noch *liebt *und verzweifelt versucht das es wegen schlechter "Presse" nicht untergeht?



Ich denke nicht, dass persönliche *Vorlieben *hier die treibende Kraft sind. Wes Brot ist ess, des Lied ich sing!

Frohe Weihnachten ...


----------



## Pacster (23. Dezember 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese, das man maximal 10 Wochen was vom Spiel hat, dann muss ich sagen, das ist doch super. Bin jetzt schlieslich bei WoW nach etwa 8 Wochen fertig obwohl ich jeden Questtext gelesen habe und weitesgehend auf Datenbankhilfen verzichtet habe.




Vorsicht! Wenn du ganz Wotlk in 8 Wochen durch hast dann gilt das mit den maximal 10 Wochen bei AoC NICHT für dich. Für dich gilt bei AoC dann maximal 4 Wochen(aber eher 3).


----------



## Thrainan (23. Dezember 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Wenn du ganz Wotlk in 8 Wochen durch hast dann gilt das mit den maximal 10 Wochen bei AoC NICHT für dich. Für dich gilt bei AoC dann maximal 4 Wochen(aber eher 3).


Auch gut. 3 Wochen in denen ich mich nicht in Nordent langweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab ja auch nicht vor WoW zu verlassen, muss ja noch meinen raid leiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich suche was zwischendurch zur Abwechslung. Evtl bischen craften ect.
WAR ist für mich keine Alternative, da bekomme ich beim Hinsehen augenkrebs. 
Und Grafisch war AoC sehr schön. PvP juckt mich eh nicht, mir egal wenns ne Baustelle ist. 

Und wenn ich erlich bin, die Kritik in diesem Forum war bisher leeider weitesgehend argumentfrei. Ich hab mir nun an die 20 Seiten hier durchgelesen und weis das dieses Spiel Lücken hat, nicht perfekt ist ect. 
Für mich war aber bisher nichts gravierendes dabei, das diese ganzen Eskalationen hier rechtfertigt. Aber darum gehts ja auch hier nicht. 
Ich danke für die Infos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. Dezember 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> ... und jetzt hier eine Plattform kriegen sollen weil der eine oder andere Moderator das Spiel noch liebt und verzweifelt versucht das es wegen schlechter "Presse" nicht untergeht?


Wenn du denkst, dass Moderatoren hier nach persönlichen Vorlieben gehen liegst du falsch. Ich spiele weder das Spiel (ich wollte es mal antesten, meine alte Mühle jedoch war anderer Meinung), noch werde ich bezahlt für das was ich hier tue (falls mal wieder der Verdacht der Bestechlichkeit aufkommt). Alles was ich in diesem Forum möchte sind sachliche Diskussionen und alles was darüber hinausgeht wird nunmal geschlossen/verwarnt. Wir haben nichts gegen Kritik solange sie fundiert ist und keine reine Hetze, genau wie Lob einen Hintergrund haben sollte und besonders achten wir darauf, dass nicht wieder eine Situation entsteht in der 2 Gruppen sich mehr oder weniger persönlich angehen und gar nicht mehr wirklich über das Spiel geredet wird.

Und damit zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Pacster (23. Dezember 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Auch gut. 3 Wochen in denen ich mich nicht in Nordent langweile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jo, wenns einem nur um Grafik und ein paar umformulierte Quests geht(denn wirklich neu ist da ja nichts. Das Spiel ist halt ein kleiner Blender....) dann ist AoC sicher nen kurzfristigen Blick wert. Ob dir das dann bis level 80(oder gar darüber hinaus) wirklich reichen wird, wird man ja vermutlich hier irgendwann lesen...;-)


----------



## Pacster (23. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn du denkst, dass Moderatoren hier nach persönlichen Vorlieben gehen liegst du falsch. Ich spiele weder das Spiel (ich wollte es mal antesten, meine alte Mühle jedoch war anderer Meinung), noch werde ich bezahlt für das was ich hier tue (falls mal wieder der Verdacht der Bestechlichkeit aufkommt). Alles was ich in diesem Forum möchte sind sachliche Diskussionen und alles was darüber hinausgeht wird nunmal geschlossen/verwarnt. Wir haben nichts gegen Kritik solange sie fundiert ist und keine reine Hetze, genau wie Lob einen Hintergrund haben sollte und besonders achten wir darauf, dass nicht wieder eine Situation entsteht in der 2 Gruppen sich mehr oder weniger persönlich angehen und gar nicht mehr wirklich über das Spiel geredet wird.
> 
> Und damit zurück zum Thema.




Wie gesagt: Für mich ist das eine neue Änderung bei buffed weil ich erlebt habe wie ich vor dem Release von AoC von den AoC-Hypern hier angegangen wurde weil ich Kritik(die sich wohlgemerkt zu 100% bestätigt hat) geäußert habe und da musste erst meine Mutter übelst beleidigt werden bevor da irgendwas gelöscht wurde.
Wenn ein Waltgeist(AoC-Offizieller) hier pre-Realese postet das sich jetzt schon bis Tortage JEDER Spieler INDIVIDUELL kleiden kann(was selbst heute noch nicht annähernd möglich ist weils da vielleicht 15 Kleidungsstücke insgesamt gibt, die sich grafisch teilweise kaum unterscheiden)...dann hat dieses Lob(bzw. diese Lüge) zwar einen Hintergrund...aber ob der positiv ist, muss wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Jedenfalls hätte das dann wohl gelöscht werden müssen....


----------



## Lillyan (23. Dezember 2008)

Hm, ich sagte doch zurück zum Thema und das Thema ist "Ist das Spiel *jetzt* spielenswert?". Im Moment wird nur das Forum kritisiert und also Kamellen aufgewärmt. Wenn du Probleme mit der jetzigen Führung des AoC-Forums hast beschwere dich bitte per PN bei dem jeweiligen Moderator oder bei Zam. Ich habe meine Sicht der Dinge klar dargestellt und werde in diesem Thread auch nicht weiter darüber diskutieren, da dies Offtopic wäre.


----------



## Maladin (23. Dezember 2008)

Beiträge gelöscht - Bitte lasst das Offtopic sein. Es geht um Age of Conan und ob es spielenswert ist.

Wenn Fragen bestehen sendet sie bitte per PM an mich.

/wink maladin


----------



## erwo (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



Tiegars schrieb:


> Möchtest du etwa die Raids von WOW mit AOC vergleichen? Das ist aber nicht dein ernst oder? Von der Qualität wie von den Idden sind sie das nonplusultra. Und nein ich spiele kein WOW mehr schon lange nicht mehr.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Es ging ums hochleveln, er ist ja erst Level 30, sind schon einige schöne
Instanzen/Dungeons dabei (Dungeons gibts ja nichtmal mehr in vielen
anderen Spielen, z.B. WoW).

Raids sind ein anderes Thema, die AOC Raids sind nicht schlecht, können auch
imho mit WoW mithalten, einfach anschauen, T1 und T2 gibt es schon, es ist
weniger Masse, aber  schaus dir halt einfach an, glaube nicht das Du seit den
Patches die Instanzen gesehen hast.

Einige der Ideen in WoW (bei z.B. Yaremka) sind übrigens sehr ähnlich als wie
in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - nur mit besserer Grafik, wie die dann schlechter sein können, nunja
das ist wohl eher subjektiv. (Ich nenne es mal das Tiegars Syndrom ,)

Andere Dinge sind neu, als Beispiel Die Items zum Entstunnen bei Vistrix und
bei dem 1. T2 Boss der Sand.

WoW ist kein reines PVE Spiel, und denke auch nicht das es das non Plus ultra
ist in dem Bereich, gibt ja noch ne Menge reine PVE Spiele mehr, aber ist eh offtopic.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Dralion (23. Dezember 2008)

hi,

um es kurz zu fassen. JA das spiel ist jetzt spielenswert.

Es hat sich viel getan, täglich kommen leute zurück und man merkt das es aufwärts geht.

FC gibt sich meiner Meinung nach sehr viel mühe die community mit in die Entwicklung zu integrieren und da kann jeder der möchte mitwirken. Einfach mal in die Foren schauen.

Schau einfach mal wieder rein und lass deine 15€ mal für nen monat nicht in die schneesturm koffer wandern, kannst ja immer noch zurück gehen.

mfg


----------



## Imseos (24. Dezember 2008)

Dralion schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> um es kurz zu fassen. JA das spiel ist jetzt spielenswert.
> 
> ...




äh ja könnte jetzt fragen wer dich bezahlt^^ aber ich kann dem nicht beipflichten habe vor 1.5 monaten auf Asgard reaktiviert und musste sagen das Crafting ist sinnloser geworden seit release es gibt ein PvP-System was weder skill noch Taktik belohnt sondern die reine anzahl an kills für mich der in WoW auch arena macht is das enttäuschend, Die Massenschlachten kommen wohl nie da eine Instanz nicht soviel Player aufnehmen kann. 
Raidcontent stagniert da bin ich atm in northend ausgelasteter mit Malygos und s5 erkämpfen....


----------



## Rungor (24. Dezember 2008)

Imseos schrieb:


> .... Die Massenschlachten kommen wohl nie da eine Instanz nicht soviel Player aufnehmen kann.....



in welchem spiel gibt es schon massenschlachten...wo nicht entweder der server nach 2 sek weg ist, oder es so zu lagen beginnt das man eh von allein keine lust mehr hat....

ich hab letzten Samstag wieder reaktiviert und rate jedem der 15€ über hat dies auch zu tun ....bzw. sich um 15€ nen key zu kaufen 
es zahlt sich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordmanu (24. Dezember 2008)

massenschlachten gibt es genug bei Warhammer


----------



## Rungor (24. Dezember 2008)

lordmanu schrieb:


> massenschlachten gibt es genug bei Warhammer




gabs da nicht schon genug threads das sofort der server weg war? soweit ich mich erinnere schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das ist hier nicht das thema ...

also AoC zahlt sich wie gesagt wieder aus...alleine schon deswegen weil es nicht das alte 0815 kampfsystem das schon von WoW leergesaugt wurde benutzt....


----------



## Dhar`Leth (24. Dezember 2008)

tjo das war vor ewigkeiten mal so...ich möchte jetzt nicht als fanboy dastehen aber was massenschlachten im pvp angeht ist WAR ganz weit vorne ich erlebe seit tagen nur massenschlachten und das den ganzen tag ohne irgendwelche verbindungporbleme zu haben.

Und wenn ich Massenschlachten sage meine ich damit 100-200 gegen 100-200. Zu AoC nunja habe meinen account vor paar tagen wieder reaktiviert aber da ich pvpler bin bleibe ich lieber doch bei WAR da für meine Verhältnisse in AoC oder WoW zu wenig los ist was echtes PvP angeht.

Was das Kampfsystem angeht von AoC dazu sag ich mal soviel es gibt Klassen die alleine so gut wie alles wegreißen genauso wie in WoW ich frage mich daher ernsthaft wo da der unterschied ist. Gut in WoW mag es paar klassen schlechter sein aber diese Spiele benutzen nicht das Stein-Schere-Papierprinzip wie in WAR.

Aber von Umgebung her etc kann ich AoC empfehlen man braucht halt nur einen guten PC.


----------



## lordmanu (24. Dezember 2008)

also bei mir stürzt War auch nicht bei massenschlachten ab und läuft flüssig.also ich finde das Aoc einige gute sachen hat die andere spiele nicht haben.besonders die  spielumgebung finde ich klasse.nur leiderr läuft die figur wie auf schienen so hart.ab und an spiele ich es mal aber ich denke das die abogebühren erstmal billiger werden sollten denn dann würde ich das abo auch mal länger wie einen monat am stück behalten.finde nämlich nicht das aoc die gleichen gebühren wie War oder WOW wert ist.
wie gesagt bis auf ein paar sachen die mir nicht gefallen ist das spiel nicht schlecht aber die abogebühren sind dafür auf jeden fall zu hoch.


----------



## Niko78 (24. Dezember 2008)

NEIN, das Spiel ist auch jetzt nicht spielenswert. Hinkt immer noch nach was mal versprochen wurde und bis dato nicht eingefügt und vor allem sind die monatlichen Gebühren für das, was geboten wird, einfach zu hoch.
Sollte man mal wie bei GW machen, Software kaufen und dann zocken ohne Gebühren.


----------



## tortage (25. Dezember 2008)

lordmanu schrieb:


> also bei mir stürzt War auch nicht bei massenschlachten ab und läuft flüssig.also ich finde das Aoc einige gute sachen hat die andere spiele nicht haben.besonders die  spielumgebung finde ich klasse.nur leiderr läuft die figur wie auf schienen so hart.ab und an spiele ich es mal aber ich denke das die abogebühren erstmal billiger werden sollten denn dann würde ich das abo auch mal länger wie einen monat am stück behalten.finde nämlich nicht das aoc die gleichen gebühren wie War oder WOW wert ist.
> wie gesagt bis auf ein paar sachen die mir nicht gefallen ist das spiel nicht schlecht aber die abogebühren sind dafür auf jeden fall zu hoch.




finde nicht, das War oder wow ihre gebühren wert sind. keine vertonung, noch nicht mal in den startgebieten und die grafik ist absolut veraltet, und das obwohl die niemals DX10 haben werden. Der Content von wow ist auch viel zu schnell durch und die war server schmieren bei jeder möglichkeit ab und laggen (und das bei den super-niedrigen anforderungen, die das Spiel hat).
woher sollten die threads denn im war forum kommen, wo ewig lag und crash beschrieben werden ? 
Es sind auch keine einzelfälle, schaut euch doch mal im aktuellen war forum um !
somit ist AoC mindestens genauso das Geld wert wie wow oder war und das ist alles fakt !


----------



## Jizz0 (25. Dezember 2008)

@pacster hast du eigl nix zu tun als in jedem aoc thread oder in jeder aoc news das spiel schlecht zu reden?

ich frage mich im moment wirklich ob du eine schwere kindheit odaso hattest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (25. Dezember 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> finde nicht, das War oder wow ihre gebühren wert sind. keine vertonung, noch nicht mal in den startgebieten und die grafik ist absolut veraltet, und das obwohl die niemals DX10 haben werden. Der Content von wow ist auch viel zu schnell durch und die war server schmieren bei jeder möglichkeit ab und laggen (und das bei den super-niedrigen anforderungen, die das Spiel hat).
> woher sollten die threads denn im war forum kommen, wo ewig lag und crash beschrieben werden ?
> Es sind auch keine einzelfälle, schaut euch doch mal im aktuellen war forum um !
> somit ist AoC mindestens genauso das Geld wert wie wow oder war und das ist alles fakt !



Also ist AoC auch eher das Geld nicht wert? Rechtfertigt AoC denn
zumindest den höheren Abbopreis?


----------



## erwo (25. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



etmundi schrieb:


> Also ist AoC auch eher das Geld nicht wert? Rechtfertigt AoC denn
> zumindest den höheren Abbopreis?



Bessere Grafik, und evtl. auch bessere Com (grade wegen dem Preis
auch, sind alles so kleine Kindersperren), also ja.

Gruss,
erwo

PS: Wenn alle der Leute welche AOC gut finden und spielen Funcom
Mitarbeiter wären... Das wären ja massig Leute ,)


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Also ist AoC auch eher das Geld nicht wert? Rechtfertigt AoC denn
> zumindest den höheren Abbopreis?



höheren Abopreis? Also bei meinem Account steht, dass ein Monat 12,99&#8364; kostet genauso wie bei WoW. 

edit: Aber vllt auch weil ich per Dollar bezahle Oo


----------



## Neneko89 (25. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> höheren Abopreis? Also bei meinem Account steht, dass ein Monat 12,99€ kostet genauso wie bei WoW.
> 
> edit: Aber vllt auch weil ich per Dollar bezahle Oo



Ne, kostet genausoviel wie WoW. Manche Leute sollten sich informieren evor sie was posten ~.~


----------



## Pacster (25. Dezember 2008)

Jizz0 schrieb:


> @pacster hast du eigl nix zu tun als in jedem aoc thread oder in jeder aoc news das spiel schlecht zu reden?
> 
> ich frage mich im moment wirklich ob du eine schwere kindheit odaso hattest
> 
> ...




Ja, hatte ich. Noch weitere dämliche Fragen? ;-)


----------



## Lilith Twilight (25. Dezember 2008)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Ne, kostet genausoviel wie WoW. Manche Leute sollten sich informieren evor sie was posten ~.~



1 Monatszyklus
EUR € 12.99
EUR € 14.94 inkl. Mwst. ‡

ja stimmt, aber nur wenn du aus irgendeinem Grund keine Mehrwertsteuer mehr bezahlen mußt...also sehr unwahrscheinlich...

Wie war das mit dem informieren bevor man was postet? Naja...


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Ne, kostet genausoviel wie WoW. Manche Leute sollten sich informieren evor sie was posten ~.~



Manche Leute sollten lesen bevor sie posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zahle AoC über ELV in Dollar. Da ich aber mein Bankkonto in Euro führe, wird mir jeden Monat 12,99€ abgebucht für AoC.


----------



## lomanoza (25. Dezember 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ... auch bessere Com (grade wegen dem Preis
> auch, sind alles so kleine Kindersperren), also ja.



Die Community finde ich gar nicht besser - genau so viel sinnloses Gelabber im Chat, wie in WoW und standiges Geganke, wie in keinem anderen MMO. 

Sonnst ist das Spiel bei dem jetzigen Preis von 15-16 Euro sehr empfehlenswert. 
Was die Monatsgebühren angeht, die etwa 2 Euro höher sind als bei den anderen MMOs kann ich nur sagen, wer das sich nicht leisten kann sollte lieber mehr Zeit in Hausafgaben, Ausbildung oder Arbeitsbewerbungen investieren, statt die Zeit für irgendeins MMO zu verschwenden.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (25. Dezember 2008)

lomanoza schrieb:


> Sonnst ist das Spiel bei dem jetzigen Preis von 15-16 Euro sehr empfehlenswert.
> Was die Monatsgebühren angeht, die etwa 2 Euro höher sind als bei den anderen MMOs kann ich nur sagen, wer das sich nicht leisten kann sollte lieber mehr Zeit in Hausafgaben, Ausbildung oder Arbeitsbewerbungen investieren, statt die Zeit für irgendeins MMO zu verschwenden.



Es geht denke ich weniger um das sich leisten wollen, mehr darum wo der Grund liegt das alle anderen 2 Euro weniger verlangen, aber Funcom mehr verlangt ohne das sich daraus ein erkennbarer Mehrwert ergibt...abgesehen von dem gelabber über "bessere" Community und "Kindersperre"...vielleicht haben sie auch schlicht bei der Preisplanung vergessen die Mehrwertssteuer einzukalkulieren und "müßen" sie jetzt noch draufschlagen? ;-)

Was ist dann beim nächsten MMO von Funcom? Kostet das dann 17-18 Euro im Monat? Ach, die 2 Euro mehr kann man sich doch leisten oder?....aber wenn einem das Geld zu den Ohren rauswächst braucht man ja auf solch ein paar "Peanuts" nicht zu achten, und alle die sich das nicht "leisten" wollen sind doch eh bloß Hartz4 Empfänger oder Kinder deren Taschengeld nicht reicht...


----------



## lomanoza (25. Dezember 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> ... aber Funcom mehr verlangt ohne das sich daraus ein erkennbarer Mehrwert ergibt...



Da stimme ich dir zu, es gibt keinen erkennbaren Mehrwert für 2 Euro.

Die Frage des TEs war aber, ob das Spiel im *jetztigen* Zustand empfehlenswert ist. 

Die meisten Bugs sind behoben worden, der CD Key ist für 16 euro (incl. 30 spieltage) zu kaufen, das Spiel hat beste MMO-Grafik, Content ist auch nachgeschoben worden. 
Für Casual-Gamer, die ein paar Stunden nach der Arbeit spielen möchten, ist AOC (wobei WAR auch) ein Blick auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## corpescrust (25. Dezember 2008)

Ihr diskutiert doch hier nicht über zwei Euro oder ?

Wer es sich leisten kann 12,99&#8364; pro Monat für ein ein Spiel auszugeben aber nicht 14,99&#8364;.
Ok der muss halt darauf verzichten AOC zu spielen.

Natürlich gibt es einen erkennbaren Mehrwert zu anderen MMO 

Die beste Grafik und gut animierte Charaktere.
Ob sowas einem nun besonders wichtig ist oder nicht muss jeder selbst wissen.

Aber Abzockerei und überteuerte Leistungen sind bestimmt keien Funcom Erfindung.

Da muss ich nur auf unser Vorzeige MMO hinweisen.
Kuckt euch nur da mal die Preise an 

Namensänderung:9&#8364;
Chartransfer       :19,95&#8364;

Monate lang keinen neuen Inhalte hinzufügen ,12,95 trotzdem pro Monat kassieren und für ein Addon das praktisch von euren Gebühren entwickelt wurde noch mal 34&#8364; verlangen.

Hallo ?


----------



## lordmanu (26. Dezember 2008)

ich finde ja auch nicht das aoc schlecht ist aber ein spiel in dem sich die figur so bescherert bewegt und wo nicht gerade wenig fehler sind gebe ich nicht so viel geld aus.mir kommt das spiel teilweise vor als wenn ich nur alle da bin.die sollten mal die preise dafür deutlich senken ansonsten geht es dennen wie jetzt tabula rasa.das spiel ist seid den letzten tagen kostenlos und wird ende februar seine serveer schliessen.
wenn sie die preise senken würden und dafür dann im netz fleissig werbung machen würden könnte es auch noch was werden.ich gönne es dem spiel das es länger durch hält aber ich kenne so viele leute die über das spiel schimpfen.die müssen was tun um neunen sowie verärgerten leuten das spiel schmackhaft zu machen.solange die preise genauso sind wie bei den anderen spielen gehen min. 99 prozent zur konkurenz und nicht zu aoc denn da wissen sie was sie haben.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Dezember 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es einen erkennbaren Mehrwert zu anderen MMO
> 
> Die beste Grafik und gut animierte Charaktere.



Das ist doch sehr subjektiv, mir zum Beispiel gefällt die Grafik überhaupt nicht, ich finde sie sogar grottig...aber das ist nur *meine persönliche Meinung* und das kann jeder anderst empfinden.




corpescrust schrieb:


> Da muss ich nur auf unser Vorzeige MMO hinweisen.
> Kuckt euch nur da mal die Preise an
> 
> Namensänderung:9€
> Chartransfer       :19,95€



Wenn du meinst in die Diskussion jetzt unbedingt wieder direkte Vergleiche mit WoW einzubringen, bitte...

Das sind aber Dinge die man nicht braucht, Zusatzleistungen die man in Anspruch nehmen kann wenn man den meint sie unbedingt zu brauchen. Das kann man wohl kaum mit den monatlichen Gebühren vergleichen die man bezahlen muß um das Spiel überhaupt spielen zu können...




corpescrust schrieb:


> Monate lang keinen neuen Inhalte hinzufügen ,12,95 trotzdem pro Monat kassieren und für ein Addon das praktisch von euren Gebühren entwickelt wurde noch mal 34€ verlangen.
> 
> Hallo ?



Eigentlich ist mir WoW ja egal, aber keine neuen Inhalte? So wie ich das mitbekommen habe sind doch immer wieder neue Sachen nach BC noch dazu gekommen? Neue Insatanzen neuer Content, z.B die neue Insel von den Blutelfen da oben...Name weiß ich leider jetzt nicht, ist mir auch egal. Ein großer Teil von den neuen dingen des Addons sind ja auch schon früher in das Spiel eingeflossen, zugegebenermaßen wohl wegen der vermehrten Konkurenz durch WAR und das neue HDRO Addon.

Auch für AoC ist ja doch wohl schon ein Addon geplant, und auch das wird Geld kosten obwohl du jeden Monat 15€ abdrückst...also ist der Vergleich den du da anstelltst ziemlich für die Nase.

Und ja ich diskutiere um 2 €, mag sein das es dir egal ist oder weil du soviel Knete hast daß du nicht drauf achten brauchst, aber anderen ist das nicht so egal. Und insofern muß sich FC schon die Frage gefallen lassen, warum sie 2 € mehr verlangen als alle anderen aber dafür keine ersichtliche Mehrleistung erbringen...


----------



## Anetos (26. Dezember 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das ich mich zu einem der Themen geäußert habe. Was ist eigentlich dieser aktuelle Anlass? Das die Pro-AoC-Fanbois leider nach dem Release etwas untergingen(deren Hype und Hetze gegen Kritiker wurde ja lustigerweise damals nicht zensiert) und jetzt hier eine Plattform kriegen sollen weil der eine oder andere Moderator das Spiel noch liebt und verzweifelt versucht das es wegen schlechter "Presse" nicht untergeht?
> 
> Und nein, AoC lohnt sich nach wie vor nicht weil es nach wie vor keine versprochenen Massenschlachten gibt, das PvP-System nach wie vor ein reines Geganke ist und die Welt nach wie vor durch Instanzierung und Ladebildschirme übelst zerschnitten wird. Lustig als Benchmarktest und wenn man mal nen Monat was anderes spielen will als WoW, HdRO oder WAR...mehr auch nicht.




Erstens. AoC bietet Massenschlachten du ***************************************************! Ich weiß nicht ob du was von Battlekeep´s gehört hast...
Zweitens. Es ist nich pures rum geganke
Drittens. Anderst geht es nunmal nicht wenn man ein so grafisch hohes Spiel hat und durch den kurzen 4 Sek Screen fühl ich mich nicht abgeschnitten


----------



## Anetos (26. Dezember 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das sind aber Dinge die man nicht braucht, Zusatzleistungen die man in Anspruch nehmen kann wenn man den meint sie unbedingt zu brauchen. Das kann man wohl kaum mit den monatlichen Gebühren vergleichen die man bezahlen muß um das Spiel überhaupt spielen zu können...





Namensänderungen sind gratis! in AoC


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Dezember 2008)

Anetos schrieb:


> Namensänderungen sind gratis! in AoC



Und weiter? Hab ich das bestritten oder das Gegenteil behauptet? Hab ich gesagt das die in AoC was kosten? Ist eh nur unützes Beiwerk und nur für Leute interessant die ihren Char umbenennen müßen weil sie sich auf dem Server unbeliebt gemacht haben...

Und für diese "Erleuchtung" mußtest du jetzt meinen ganzen Post zitieren um dann diese 5 Worte darunter zu setzen?

Mein Kompliment...


----------



## etmundi (26. Dezember 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es einen erkennbaren Mehrwert zu anderen MMO
> 
> Die beste Grafik



Namaste

sollte bei einem neuen Spiel doch selbstverständlich sein (zumindest eine bessere als wie.....)
Wenn überhaupt wäre ich bereit beim Kauf des Spieles etwas mehr zu zu 
zahlen aber doch nicht mtl. Sonst kommt Funcom noch auf die Idee,
für DX10 mtl. 1€ nochmal extra zu verlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für 2€ mehr im Monat erwarte ich:
1. bessere Stabilität des Clienten/der Server als wie ......
2. weniger Serverdowns als wie ....
3. wenn doch Serverdown mehr kostenlose Spieltage als wie....
4. schnelleres Patchen bei Bugs als wie....
5. nachliefern von mehr zusätzlichen Inhalten als wie......
6. besserer/schnellerer (Ingame)Support als wie....

Nachdem ich vor 2 Tagen wieder mit AoC angefangen habe, mache ich mein 
Weiterspielen u.a. davon abhängig, ob und inwieweit die o.g. Punkte
erfüllt werden.
Bis zum nächsten großen Patch im Januar werde ich erstmal weiterspielen.


----------



## corpescrust (26. Dezember 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das ist doch sehr subjektiv, mir zum Beispiel gefällt die Grafik überhaupt nicht, ich finde sie sogar grottig...aber das ist nur *meine persönliche Meinung* und das kann jeder anderst empfinden.




Eigentlich nicht !!
Vielleicht der Grafikstyle ist subjektiv.
Aber die die Grafik selbst,naja zoom mal deinen Char ganz dicht ran.

Bei AOC kannst die Maserung vom gießen des Helmes erkennen.
Bei andren Spielen sieht das teilweise noch aus wie Bodypainting.

Egal !!

Aber da du gerade Sunwell ansprichst
Sunwell ist März 2008 erschienen
Wotlk ist November 2008 gekommen

Das sind schlappe 8 Monate.
So, was wurde in diesen 8 Monaten an neuen Inhalten rausgebracht.

Jedenfalls nicht viel

Das sind 8 Monate in den alle Entwickler fleißig an WOTLK gearbeitet haben und
von den Gebühren der ABBO-Zahler bezalt wurden.
Anschließend kommt Blizzard verlangt 34&#8364; für das Addon.
Das nenn ich mal Gewinnoptimierung.

Also die Preisspirale ging schon lange vor AOC nach oben.
Wer das nicht zahlen will ok.

Dann aber konsequent sein und nicht immer dieses zweierlei Maß veranschlagen

FUNCOM=Böse
die anderen = Gut

das nervt langsam.


@Etmundi

natürlich

Ich find das auch nicht gut das Funcom 2&#8364; mehr zu verlangt.
Aber diese schwarz,weiß Malerei stört mich ein wenig.


----------



## erwo (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



etmundi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich vor 2 Tagen wieder mit AoC angefangen habe, mache ich mein



Du hast hier bisher permanent nur gelogen, also das Du (überhaupt) mit AOC
angefangen hast kannste nicht mal mehr deiner Oma erzählen.

In ein paar Tagen behauptet er dann wieder irgendwelches abstruses Zeuch,
das der Client aller 10 Sekunden abschmiert oder sonstwas.

Solche Spieler hat AOC wirklich nicht verdient, lieber Etmundi, geh *bitte *wieder
WoW spielen!

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## RazZerrR (26. Dezember 2008)

Nein, im Gegensatz zu WoW wird es das nie sein....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Nein, im Gegensatz zu WoW wird es das nie sein....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gesegnet seien die Einfältigen, denn auch sie werden erleuchtet werden!


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Dezember 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht !!
> 
> Vielleicht der Grafikstyle ist subjektiv.
> Aber die die Grafik selbst,naja zoom mal deinen Char ganz dicht ran.



Eigentlich schon!

Wenn man eine Grafik benutzt die realistisch aussehen soll, aber dies dann so aussieht von den Figuren und den Animationen, dann sieht das eben nur lächerlich aus und nicht gut. Ganz egal wie hoch man die Texturen auflöst. Wenn man also versucht realistisch zu sein, dann muß das auch entsprechend umgesetzt werden, ansonsten sollten man das lassen.

WoW und WAR z.B. erheben gar nicht den Anspruch darauf realistische Grafik zu bieten, deswegen sehen die Spiele dann "empfunden" einfach besser aus für mich.

HDRO ist für mich von der Grafik her im Moment das beste Spiel (von den MMOs), zumindest empfinde ich dies so. Dort hat man auch keine realistische Grafik, aber es ist auch nicht so Comic-Style wie bei Wow oder WAR.




corpescrust schrieb:


> Aber da du gerade Sunwell ansprichst
> Sunwell ist März 2008 erschienen
> Wotlk ist November 2008 gekommen
> 
> ...



Dir ist schon klar das die Gebühren nicht nur dafür da sind um ein Spiel weiter zu entwickeln, sondern auch für den Betrieb der Server, die Gehälter der Admins und GMs und ja auch der Entwickler. Insofern ist die Rechnung von dir auch wieder Quark.

Mal ne Gegnefrage, was entwicklet den FC? Die bringen doch jetzt gerade von den Abogebühren finanziert (so jedenfalls deine Meinung was mit den Abogebühren gemacht wird) den Inhalt in das Spiel rein der schon beim Verkauf hätte drin sein sollen, sowas bewerte ich dann nicht als neuen Content...davon abgesehen wird das Addon von AoC (sofern es dann das Spiel noch gibt^^) auch Geld kosten, das hast du scheinbar mal einfach an meiner Aussage ignoriert....naja. Bleibt immer noch die Frage, wofür die 2€ mehr? Ich weiß auch das es kein Gesetzt gibt das man nur 13€im Monat verlangen darf, aber alle anderen verlangen eben diesen Preis, warum AoC also mehr? Warum kann AoC dann das Addon nicht kostenlos rausbringen wenn sie schon mehr Geld abziehen pro Spieler? Das ist mal Gewinnoptimierung, um deine Worte zu benutzen...



corpescrust schrieb:


> Dann aber konsequent sein und nicht immer dieses zweierlei Maß veranschlagen
> 
> FUNCOM=Böse
> die anderen = Gut
> ...



Liest du auch deine Posts mal selber? Dort liest man nämlich genau das Gegenteil heraus.

FUNCOM=Gut
Rest=Böse

..das nervt genauso.

Ind diesem Sinne noch ein restliche frohes Fest, ich klinke mich dann mal wieder aus dieser sinnlosen Diskussion aus^^


----------



## erwo (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi,



Lilith schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Grafik benutzt die realistisch aussehen soll, aber dies dann so aussieht von den Figuren und den Animationen, dann sieht das eben nur lächerlich aus und nicht gut. Ganz egal wie hoch man die Texturen auflöst. Wenn man also versucht realistisch zu sein, dann muß das auch entsprechend umgesetzt werden, ansonsten sollten man das lassen.



Die Grafik von HDRO mag nicht so schlecht sein wie die von WoW, deswegen ist die noch lange nicht
mit der von AOC vergleichbar.

Wer AOC gespielt hat (die Leute die hier rumhetzen haben es sicher nicht...) werden bestätigen
das Grafik bei AOC konkurrenzlos (gut) ist.

Da haben sie vor allem Grafisch wirklich was, was auch in ein paar Jahren noch up do Date ist.
Man kann ja wegen vielen Sachen rumheulen, aber wegen der Grafik... lächerlich.



> ich klinke mich dann mal wieder aus dieser sinnlosen Diskussion aus^^



Na ein Glück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## lordmanu (26. Dezember 2008)

also schlecht ist die grafik wirklich nicht auch wenn der boden sehr hässlich ist aber an die grafik von HDRO kommt das spiel nun überhaupt nicht ran.HDRO grafik wird denke icha uch nicht so schnell getoppt.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. Dezember 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Die Grafik von HDRO mag nicht so schlecht sein wie die von WoW, deswegen ist die noch lange nicht
> mit der von AOC vergleichbar.
> 
> Wer AOC gespielt hat (die Leute die hier rumhetzen haben es sicher nicht...) werden bestätigen
> das Grafik bei AOC konkurrenzlos (gut) ist.



Ich hab es gespielt und die Grafik ist Schrott, zumindest *meiner Meinung nach*. Aber möglicherweise darf man ja keine eigene Meinung dazu haben sondern muß die Meinung haben die du für die richtige hältst...




erwo schrieb:


> Na ein Glück!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Sorge bin nun wirklich weg, hab keine Lust meinen Urlaub damit zu verbringen zu einem Spiel was zu schreiben das für mich eh schon gestorben ist...

Kannst also beruhigt weiter deine Meinung kundtun, welche offenbar die einzig wahre ist (oder sein muß...).

Viel Vergnügen noch dabei :-)


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ich hab es gespielt und die Grafik ist Schrott, zumindest *meiner Meinung nach*. Aber möglicherweise darf man ja keine eigene Meinung dazu haben sondern muß die Meinung haben die du für die richtige hältst...



Hier reden 2 Leute von verschiedenen Standpunkten aus.

Du sprichst davon, dass dir die Grafik nicht gefällt, sie nicht dein Stil ist. Diese Meinung soll dir gelassen sein.

Der, den du zitierst, spricht über die technische Seite der Grafik und da muss ich ihm zustimmen. Teschnisch gesehen ist die Aurora-Engine von AoC den Konurenten HDRO und WoW mal ganz einfach haushoch überlegen, da gibts kein rütteln.

Fasst du gleich jede Bemerkung als Beleidigung auf, anstatt mal in die Bedeutung zu gehen?


----------



## Lillyan (26. Dezember 2008)

Und ab jetzt diskutieren wir alle wieder sachlich ohne jegliche persönliche Angriffe. Dankeschön.


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und ab jetzt diskutieren wir alle wieder sachlich ohne jegliche persönliche Angriffe. Dankeschön.



Das war kein Angriff sondern nur ne analytische Feststellung Oo


----------



## Yaglan (26. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn du die meinung von ein Ehemaligen AoC spieler hören willst. 
Es lohnt sich. Ehemalig muss ich sagen ich habe den Acc abgemeldet da mi das Geld ausgegangen ist und ich mir erstmal ein MMO nicht leisten will wenn ich kein Geld veridene. 

Vorteil an AoC. Die Welt ist eine einzige Dichte Geschichte was Blizzard erst im Addon geschaft hat einzubauen und das nur in Eiskrone. 

Das macht AoC besser für mich. Also wenn du die gechichte um ein spiel Magst  Ist AoC das richtige. 
WoW habe ich mir auch nochmal angeguckt und muss sagen das Addon ist sehr gut. nur was ist wenn du keine Quests mehr hast? dann geht das ganze Farmen weiter. 

Und die Community ist zu 100% noch viel schlimmer geworden. Also ich freu mich wenn ich wieder aud Asgard unterwegs bin und eine Gute Community erleben darf.


----------



## Anetos (26. Dezember 2008)

Scahde das Yaglan weg ist du kennst mich wahrscheinlich nicht aber ich dich! Habe öfters mal mit dir gekämpft *gg* Auch dein Engament ist sehr gut ich sag nur mal dien Thread im Offi FOrum mit dem PvP Set´s


Ich hoffe du kommst bald zurück mach doch ein Ferienjob oder so Rasenmähen xD mach ich auch...


----------



## Yaglan (26. Dezember 2008)

Rasenmähen........ 
Tjo was soll ich machen? Ausbildung ist zuende und jetzt ist erstmal suchen angesagt. Klar will ich weiter spielen.
Aber ohne Geld nichts los.

Ich will so schnell es geht ne Arbeit finden dann endlich ausziehen das heisst dann auch internet anmelden und und und. *hust* entschuldigt den Small Talk.

Man wird in AoC zu 100 ein anderes spiel gefühl haben. Endweder es gefäll einen oder es gefällt einen nicht. Weil es ist wirklich anders.
Ein einderer Punkt der für mich wichtig wäre ist ob dir die Welt liegt? Bei AoC könnte man zum beispiel sagen magst du die Antike? Wenn ja wird dir die umgebung sehr gut gefallen. 

Keiner kann dir sagen das spiel ist gut oder das spiel ist scheisse. Das kannst du nur mit dir selber klären. Nur eins kann ich dir mit Sicherheit sagen AoC ist ein spiel was entwicklungen noch durchlaufenwird was du so in ein anderen spiel bestimmt noch nicht erlebt hast. Wie man es jetzt mit den Release vergleichen mag oder seit der Beta. Es hat sich einiges getahn. Und es wird sich noch einiges tuen wenn zb FC noch das Kraftpunkte System einbauen sollte Weltwunder oder vieleicht doch noch die NPC Stätde einbaut. 

Manche dinge sind ja leider wieder auf das Schwarze brett gelandet aber nicht komplett gestrichen. Also man wird noch einiges erleben dürfen in dem spiel.


----------



## etmundi (26. Dezember 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann zeige mir bitte, wo ich gelogen habe.
Bis jetzt bin ich nämlich angenehm überrascht, wie rund das
Spiel bei mir läuft.
Und AoC hat eher Spieler wie dich nicht verdient, die nicht
Kritikfähig sind.


----------



## Yaglan (26. Dezember 2008)

Anetos schrieb:


> Scahde das Yaglan weg ist du kennst mich wahrscheinlich nicht aber ich dich! Habe öfters mal mit dir gekämpft *gg* Auch dein Engament ist sehr gut ich sag nur mal dien Thread im Offi FOrum mit dem PvP Set´s
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe du kommst bald zurück mach doch ein Ferienjob oder so Rasenmähen xD mach ich auch...




Hätte ja fast Libao gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber der und Kämpfen? Nie im Leben! 
Uriel? 

*überleg*

Etmundi was soll das? keine Persönliche angriffe mehr!!! 
Du brauchst dich ja nicht zu wundern das einer sowas sagt nach dem was du Monate lang hier geschrieben hast! 

Misst jetzt fange ich auch noch an....


----------



## Pacster (26. Dezember 2008)

Anetos schrieb:


> Erstens. AoC bietet Massenschlachten du ***************************************************! Ich weiß nicht ob du was von Battlekeep´s gehört hast...
> Zweitens. Es ist nich pures rum geganke
> Drittens. Anderst geht es nunmal nicht wenn man ein so grafisch hohes Spiel hat und durch den kurzen 4 Sek Screen fühl ich mich nicht abgeschnitten



Battlekeeps? das sind doch die Teile die schon bei 12vs12 unspielbar ruckeln, oder? ;-)
4sek. Screen? Hast du zugang zu deep-blue, ne armdicke standleitung und spielst alleine auf deinem server? ;-)


Achja..und wer meint bei WoW geht das dumme gefarme los wenn man keine Quests mehr hat der kann mir doch sicher erklären was in anderen spielen passiert wenn man nichts mehr zu tun hat? Ich meine...pvp-möglichkeiten hat WoW ja eindeutig mehr als AoC...und die welt ist auch weit größer. Wenn also einem schon in WoW langweilig wird, wie langweilig wirds dem dann bitte in AoC?


----------



## Yaglan (26. Dezember 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Battlekeeps? das sind doch die Teile die schon bei 12vs12 unspielbar ruckeln, oder? ;-)
> 4sek. Screen? Hast du zugang zu deep-blue, ne armdicke standleitung und spielst alleine auf deinem server? ;-)
> 
> 
> Achja..und wer meint bei WoW geht das dumme gefarme los wenn man keine Quests mehr hat der kann mir doch sicher erklären was in anderen spielen passiert wenn man nichts mehr zu tun hat? Ich meine...pvp-möglichkeiten hat WoW ja eindeutig mehr als AoC...und die welt ist auch weit größer. Wenn also einem schon in WoW langweilig wird, wie langweilig wirds dem dann bitte in AoC?




Du wirst lachen als RPler habe ich mich nie in AoC gelangweilt. Und sonst habe ich ein wenig geholfen an unserer Statd zu bauen.


----------



## Healor (26. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man nicht gerade 24/7 Online ist wird AoC auch nicht langweilig... Jeder der was anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung. 

Es lohnt sich nach wie vor mal reinzuschauen. Auch nach Level 20 ist das Spiel es wert!


----------



## kopfabdunoob (26. Dezember 2008)

AOC ist im Moment nicht so sehr spielenswert, weil die die Spielerzahlen scheinbar sinken auf den Servern. Zu jeder Tages oder Nachtzeit sind die Gebiete leer und verlassen. 
Das macht einfach keinen Spass so und der Charaktertransfer ist leider zu schwer für Funcom und sie haben ihn abgeblasen. 

Die Chars und Gilden sitzen auf den toten Servern fest und kommen nicht auf die restlichen (angeblich volleren) Server drauf. 
Wie soll so eine Situation Spass machen? 

Man fällt im Moment nicht mehr so häufig wie früher aus der Spielwelt in das schwarze Nix (auf Brücken und an Hängen) und die Abstürze vom Spiel und Computer sind weniger geworden. Leider hat Funcom dafür keinen neuen Content mehr bis jetzt rausgebracht. Das ist schon schändlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Lug und Trug.


----------



## Magi999 (26. Dezember 2008)

Wir haben es alle schon tausendmal diskutiert, und nichts ist dabei herausgkommen ausser das wir wissen das der durchschnit aoc zocker nicht mehr hier ist. Es sind nur die hc fanboys zur letzten verteiigung da. Nehmt buddy code oder zahlt 30 fr. für eine boxedition. Man kann das Geld sicher schlechter investieren ( Banken XD)


----------



## Pacster (26. Dezember 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen als RPler habe ich mich nie in AoC gelangweilt. Und sonst habe ich ein wenig geholfen an unserer Statd zu bauen.




Als RPler wird man sich in WoW auch nicht langweilen weil es für RPler nicht weniger liefert als AoC. Also absolut sinnlose Antwort....


----------



## Yaglan (26. Dezember 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Als RPler wird man sich in WoW auch nicht langweilen weil es für RPler nicht weniger liefert als AoC. Also absolut sinnlose Antwort....



Nur das in WoW kein rp betrieben wird.


----------



## KravenZx (26. Dezember 2008)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> AOC ist im Moment nicht so sehr spielenswert, weil die die Spielerzahlen scheinbar sinken auf den Servern. Zu jeder Tages oder Nachtzeit sind die Gebiete leer und verlassen.
> Das macht einfach keinen Spass so und der Charaktertransfer ist leider zu schwer für Funcom und sie haben ihn abgeblasen.
> 
> Die Chars und Gilden sitzen auf den toten Servern fest und kommen nicht auf die restlichen (angeblich volleren) Server drauf.
> ...



Das ist so nicht richtig. Mag sein, dass einige Server leer sind aber ich habe vor paar Tagen mit dem Spiel aus Asgard angefangen und ich treffe zu jeder Tageszeit Leute an. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Spiel.
Sind die Serverzusammenlegungen wirklich gecancelt worden oder nur verschoben worden?

Keinen neuen Contetn? Also mir Yimirs Pass ist auf jeden Fall neuer Content rausgekommen und ich glaube da sind noch 1-2 andere Sachen rausgekommen. Diese Dinge sind wohl dafür da um die Questlücken zu stopfen aber die Behauptung, dass kein Content rausgebracht wird ist auf jeden Fall falsch. 

Ich kann das Spiel auf jeden Fall empfehlen, vorausgesetzt man steht auf das Setting.

Viele Grüße,
KravenZ


----------



## Pacster (26. Dezember 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Nur das in WoW kein rp betrieben wird.




Ja, richtig...und Schweine können fliegen....hast du vergessen zu erwähnen. ;-)


----------



## Graugon (27. Dezember 2008)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> AOC ist im Moment nicht so sehr spielenswert, weil die die Spielerzahlen scheinbar sinken auf den Servern. Zu jeder Tages oder Nachtzeit sind die Gebiete leer und verlassen.
> Das macht einfach keinen Spass so und der Charaktertransfer ist leider zu schwer für Funcom und sie haben ihn abgeblasen.
> 
> Die Chars und Gilden sitzen auf den toten Servern fest und kommen nicht auf die restlichen (angeblich volleren) Server drauf.
> ...



Also wie sieht es denn nun mit den ServerMerges aus? Funcom hat doch gross angekündigt dass die noch im Dezember kommen werden und damit kurze Zeit später auch der nächste Patch! 

Falls jemand eine Übersicht haben sollte, schreibt es bitte endlich hier ins Forum. Ich hab ja schon mittlerweile gar keine Lust mehr hier rein zu schauen, weil jedes Thema nur noch in ein Fanboygebashe ausartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imseos (27. Dezember 2008)

Der Servermerge kommt aber wann das weiß net mal waldgeist darauf würde ich 10.000€ setzten in den usa sind erste Versuche nach FC-Tradition natürlich vollkommen in die hose gegangen


----------



## Yaglan (27. Dezember 2008)

Wurde nicht gesagt das der Patch nicht wegen der Serververlegung verschoben wurde? Also er wird kommen. Für Deutschland heisst es dann nur noch ein PvE, PvP. und ein PvP RP Server. Dazu muss ich sagen scheisse wen man auf die Kunden hört was? Weil wirhaben und ja beschwert das es jewals nur einen Server gibt Kurz bevor das spiel auf den Markt kommt.

Pacster laber mich net zu ich sage nur das was ich von jeden höre der von ein RP Server kommt. Und das bischen was da an RP betrieben wird kannste micht mit den von AoC vergleichen. 

De spieler beschwären sich wegen zu wenig inhalt. Ich frage mich was macht für die den Inhalt aus? Tausende instancen gehen zu müssen wie in WoW ist ganz klar der Falsche weg. Etwas was die Story weiter fürht das wäre für mich der richtige weg. Was für einen die Welt auch verändern lässt je nach dem wie weit du bist. Das du mehr Möglichkeiten dadurch bekommst.

Nur das dumme ist jede Geschichte hat mal ein Ende.....
Also ich für meinen Teil brauche eine Einleitung oder Anweisung eine Instance zu machen um Spaß zu haben als nur den Loot. Und das hast du nicht wirklich in WoW mehr du weisst zwar das Malygos dich bedroht wo ist denn aber die Bitte das du dich um ihn kümmern sollst? Habe ich bis jetzt nicht wirklich eine Quest zu gesehen. Du gehst da einfach hin. 

So gutwie früher um den anderen Raidbossenn ist es schon lange nicht mehr vieleicht nur gegen Arthas. Das ist nicht schlecht gemacht. Aber über den in TausendWinter nichts. Über den Schwarzen Drachen nichts. Malygoss auch nicht wirklich man erfährt zwar was von einer bedrohung aber da Fehlt mehr die Tiefe was bei einen Aspekt sehr sehr schade ist.


----------



## Rungor (27. Dezember 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Battlekeeps? das sind doch die Teile die schon bei 12vs12 unspielbar ruckeln, oder? ;-)


wo? sehe nichts in diesen videos....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJexx1xTwuA...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNNKGrnD0sY


und wenn es ruckelt...tja dann liegts meisten am eigenen PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kopfabdunoob (27. Dezember 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Die [Beleidigung entfernt] hier raffen nicht das sich das spiel eben Weiter entwickelt.



Ja 100% sign, 

aber es entwickelt sich zurück und ist bald eine *leere kaputte MMO-Ruine*, wenn es so weitergeht. Da hat selbst Runes of Magic schon mehr aktive Accounts im Moment und hat bei weitem die besser Grafik. Conan würde NIEMALS Age of Conan spielen, das wäre dem doch zu dämlich immer wieder den Rechner neu booten zu müssen, um mal nen Kopf abzuhauen. 
Ich würde die Finger von dem Spiel lassen (es ist sein Geld nicht wert) und den [Provokation entfernt] nicht glauben, die versuchen nur andere Kinder mit in das untergehende MMO zu reissen, damit sie nicht alleine abstürzen müssen.


----------



## hansi79 (27. Dezember 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch der Redet von sachen die auch schon Monate her sind.
> 
> Die [Beleidigung entfernt] hier raffen nicht das sich das spiel eben Weiter entwickelt.



Und wie lange muss man dem Spiel noch geben? Weitere 6 Monate? WAR und WOW haben auch ihre Probleme aber irgendwie scheinen die es schneller hin zu bekommen und lassen ihre Abonnenten nicht 6 Monate 15,- p.m bezahlen was nicht einmal 4 werd gewesen ist. Das war es auch was ich kritisiert habe, dass es so lange dauert und im Algemeinen finde ich für AOC 15,- übertrieben (AOC das teuerste und das technisch schlechteste mmo aller Zeiten, kann viel aber nix Perfekt).


----------



## erwo (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

Das Spiel hatte als es rauskam stabilitätsprobleme auf 32 Bit
Windows OS, aber die sind schon seit langer Zeit behoben.

Man kann nur empfehlen das Spiel selbst zu testen, es ist Grafisch
wohl das beste was im Moment zu finden ist, auch das Kampfsystem
ist neu, und nicht so langweilig wie bei den meissten anderen MMOS.

Ich kenne bisher keinen der das Spiel richtig gespielt hat (bis Level
80 und bissche geraidet etc.) - der damit wieder aufgehört hat.

Manchen gefällt die realistische Welt und Story nicht, das merkt man
aber recht schnell, kosten tut es nicht mehr wirklich viel, für mich ist
es mit Abstand das beste MMO im Moment, gibt aber halt weniger
Instanzen bspw. als wie in anderen Games, dafür machen die hier
wenigstens Spass (Atzel z.B. ist Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ende Januar kommt der nächste Patch, da sind dann wieder neue
Instanzen dabei usw.

Das PVP ist auch nicht schlecht, siehe auch ein paar Posts weiter
oben die Videos, sind halt echte verfeindungen zwischen Gilden
teilweise, klasse, hätte nicht gedacht das es ohne Fraktionen
funktioniert, aber das tut es, und das man sich via tells noch
vollqautschen kann find ich einfach klasse ,)

[Provokation/Beleidigung entfernt]

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Lillyan (27. Dezember 2008)

Spam, Beleidigungen und Provokationen entfernt, Verwarnungen/Bans ausgesprochen. Unterlaßt bitte die persönlichen Angriffe.


----------



## Graugon (27. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn ihr euch in AOC genauso verhaltet wie hier im Forum, und die Mods genauso rigoros durchgreifen, dann würde ich verstehe wieso die ServerMerges jetzt schon kommen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (27. Dezember 2008)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Ja 100% sign,
> 
> aber es entwickelt sich zurück und ist bald eine *leere kaputte MMO-Ruine*, wenn es so weitergeht. Da hat selbst Runes of Magic schon mehr aktive Accounts im Moment und hat bei weitem die besser Grafik. Conan würde NIEMALS Age of Conan spielen, das wäre dem doch zu dämlich immer wieder den Rechner neu booten zu müssen, um mal nen Kopf abzuhauen.
> Ich würde die Finger von dem Spiel lassen (es ist sein Geld nicht wert) und den [Provokation entfernt] nicht glauben, die versuchen nur andere Kinder mit in das untergehende MMO zu reissen, damit sie nicht alleine abstürzen müssen.



[persönlicher Angriff entfernt]

Nochmal,AOC hat eine stabilen Clienten,selbst im PvP ist die Performance gut.

Keiner ausser Fc weiß wieviel Accounts grade aktiv sind.

Ich spiel zb auf Asgard,wenn ich raiden wil dann raid ich,will ich in eine Inni dann geh ich in eine,will ich ein Minigame muss ich ca 10-15 min warten aber auch kein Problem.


----------



## corpescrust (27. Dezember 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Und wie lange muss man dem Spiel noch geben? Weitere 6 Monate? WAR und WOW haben auch ihre Probleme aber irgendwie scheinen die es schneller hin zu bekommen und lassen ihre Abonnenten nicht 6 Monate 15,- p.m bezahlen was nicht einmal 4 werd gewesen ist. Das war es auch was ich kritisiert habe, dass es so lange dauert und im Algemeinen finde ich für AOC 15,- übertrieben (AOC das teuerste und das technisch schlechteste mmo aller Zeiten, kann viel aber nix Perfekt).



Welche Probleme hatte WOW denn schneller behoben ?

Die Questlöcher? ähm nöö, das kannst du nicht meinen

Die Serverlags ? nee das kanns auch nicht gewesen sein

PvP-System ? hat auch ein halbes Jahr gedauert

über viel diskutierten Endcontent will ich  jetzt nicht reden.

Was noch, das Crafting,nee war war bei WOW auch größtenteils sinnfrei !!

Hast du geschrieben das technisch schlechtest MMO aller Zeiten ?
Aber nicht im jetzigen Zustand,soviel kann ich dir sagen.
Geht doch um den jetzigen Zustand hier oder ?

Was Warhammer kann das werden wir noch sehen!
Ich mag Warhammer aber die Lorbeeren die es von vielen Magazinen eingeheimst hat ,
die sind völlig unberechtigt.

Das groß angekündigte RvR funktioniert überhaupt nicht
Warhammer hat mehr Probleme im moment als AOC.

So seh ich das !!


----------



## Graugon (27. Dezember 2008)

Welche Probleme hatte WOW denn schneller behoben ?
Wenn man nur ein Bruchteil der Probleme hat dann geht alles schneller...

Die Questlöcher? ähm nöö, das kannst du nicht meinen
Natürlich meint er die nicht, denn was es in wow nicht gibt kann man nicht meinen...

Die Serverlags ? nee das kanns auch nicht gewesen sein
Die WoW Serverlags waren kurz vor WotLK übelst ätzend, naja is aber normal wenn man 4 Jahre alter Serverhardware nicht auswechselt...

PvP-System ? hat auch ein halbes Jahr gedauert
auch? wieso? funktioniert das Pvp-Sys mittlerweile in AOC?

über viel diskutierten Endcontent will ich  jetzt nicht reden.
hehe jo, würde ich and deiner Stelle auch nicht erwähnen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was noch, das Crafting,nee war war bei WOW auch größtenteils sinnfrei !!
jetzt gibst du dich aber vollkommen der Lächerlichkeit preis...

Hast du geschrieben das technisch schlechtest MMO aller Zeiten ?
ja hat er...

Aber nicht im jetzigen Zustand,soviel kann ich dir sagen.
wenn du das sagst...

Geht doch um den jetzigen Zustand hier oder ?
für ein MMO ist nicht der jetzige zustand sondern der mittlerfristig bis langfristige Zustand/Erfolg entscheidend, siehe TR und HgL

Was Warhammer kann das werden wir noch sehen!
ich kanns mir schon denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag Warhammer aber die Lorbeeren die es von vielen Magazinen eingeheimst hat ,
die sind völlig unberechtigt.
tja, leider...

Das groß angekündigte RvR funktioniert überhaupt nicht
hätte ich dir schon vor 6 Monaten sagen können...

Warhammer hat mehr Probleme im moment als AOC.
sicher nicht. Wenn jemand mehr Probleme hat als AOC dann sinds die USA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So seh ich das !!
Das ist halt... deine Meinung, Mann!


----------



## etmundi (27. Dezember 2008)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Welche Probleme hatte WOW denn schneller behoben ?
> 
> 
> 
> PvP-System ? hat auch ein halbes Jahr gedauert




Nur da WoW ehe als PvP-Spiel ausgelegt ist.


----------



## etmundi (27. Dezember 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Du hast hier bisher permanent nur gelogen, also das Du (überhaupt) mit AOC
> angefangen hast kannste nicht mal mehr deiner Oma erzählen.





etmundi schrieb:


> Dann zeige mir bitte, wo ich gelogen habe.



Namaste

Bisher keine Antwort von dir - warum wohl??


----------



## corpescrust (27. Dezember 2008)

Ach wie ich das liebe

Wenn man einem Post in seine Einzelteile zerlegt und so völlig aus seinem zasammenhang reißt.

Wir reden davon wie lange die Spiele gebraucht haben um ihre Problem zu beseitigen richtig ?

Gut

Questlöcher:

WOW hatte serwohl Qustlöchrer

Warum wurde Frearlas erweitert und im Hinterland ein ganz neuer Questspot eingeführt.
Sillitius wurde auch nachgereicht um dieses Loch zu stopfen.

Serverlags, ich kann mich an  Zeiten erinnern da ging für T-Com Kunden gar nix ging, sowohl bei Funcom wie auch bei Blizzard 
Funcom hatte das Problem wesentlich schneller im Griff.
Auch jetzt gibt es bei WOW noch Realmpools die unter diesem Problem leiden .(jedenfalls noch vor ca 3 Monaten)
Diese Leute haben sich Jahre lang beschwert das sie Blizzard völlig in dewr Luft hängen läßt.


PvP 
Tja wie funktioniert denn das PvP-System ?
ähnlich wie bei WOW nach einem halben Jahr.
Mann killt jemand anderen, bekommt Punkte ,steigt auf und tauscht das ganze gegen Items.
Und ?

Crafting
Wie war denn das Crafting bis auf Verzaubern und Alchemie war doch nix benutzbares dabei
Als Schneider hab ich damls alle vier Tage eine Mondstofftasche gebastelt das war es.

Ach ja ,die Resisachen für MC 

Ja natürlich ,super von ca 60 Leuten in der Gilde hatten 3 Leute was von ihrem Beruf.


----------



## Maladin (27. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Thread ist durch die Masse an Flames, die bereits gelöscht wurden und Offtopic Beiträgen abgeglitten. Ich schließe ihn hiermit.

Wenn jemand einen guten Grund weiß, warum dieses Thema offen bleiben soll, sende er mir eine PM ... danke

Fragen zur Schließung dieses Threads bitte per PM an mich.

/wink maladin


----------

